# [MEGA]Uncontrollable Shaking/Twitching/Muscle Spasms on Weed



## srw96

*This thread is, surprisingly, for all discussion of shaking/trembling/quivering/twitching/spasming on weed. It might be linked to anxiety; have a look at the megathread for that subject:
[MEGA]Anxiety/Paranoia

Vader*

I know paranoia, anxiety, and a racing heart are all really coming effects of MJ... but my question is:   has anyone else every gotten uncontrollable shaking and trembling throughout their whole body when they were having a bad high?  

I did for a while.  My whole body would just shake and shiver and I felt like I had no controll over my body.  It made me stop smoking for a summer and even now when I smoke the bad highs are always in the back of my mind.


----------



## Splatt

I've had uncontrollable shakes while high, mostly just on my legs though.  I always put it down to it being cold, as it always happened in winter for me and weed lowers my body temperature.

I do know that you can focus on any tiny thing that is going on in your body though, and amplify it tenfold just by worrying asbout it while stoned


----------



## EdlightEn

yeah i get the shakes sometimes. It's usually cuz i feel cold. 

The scary part is sometimes i get the shakes from thinking about doing e or some other drug. It's really strange. I feel like the memories of doing that drug make my body/legs to into uncontrollable shaking.


----------



## middle finger

Yeh I've had that..... Back in the day when I used to get really stoned. It was more something that I could make myself do if I tried. I could always stop it, but if I wanted I could make both my legs shake like crazy.


----------



## Splatt

Marijuana + Mind = Powerful weapon.


----------



## alostlittlebird

ive had that happen once and only once.

I smoked two good bowls back to back (which was more than average for me then), and the shit must have been real potent or something, cause I felt like my body was seizing. My neck would tense and my head would shake from side to side, completely out of control. All over my body, muscles flexed and released, over and over, causing me to just spaz out on the floor for about half an hour while I watched tv and prayed I didn't just step on the boat to hell.

The shakes took me over. I've been cold on weed and trembled a lot, but this wasn't like that. This was some kind of horrible reaction that I just can't explain.


----------



## deviate

yup ive had the same experience but only once. 



> ive had that happen once and only once.
> 
> I smoked two good bowls back to back (which was more than average for me then), and the shit must have been real potent or something, cause I felt like my body was seizing. My neck would tense and my head would shake from side to side, completely out of control. All over my body, muscles flexed and released, over and over, causing me to just spaz out on the floor for about half an hour while I watched tv and prayed I didn't just step on the boat to hell.
> 
> The shakes took me over. I've been cold on weed and trembled a lot, but this wasn't like that. This was some kind of horrible reaction that I just can't explain.



that's almost exactly how i felt, only it lasted me only about 12 minutes. my body was just out of control. all my muscles were going crazy and i couldnt stay in one place but i couldn't really walk or stand so i just moved around on the floor until it stopped. i was pretty scared at one point and thought i would have to call for medical attention. it was weed that had gotten me high perfectly normally before ealier that day and i smoked my usual amount. i smoked the same amount of the same weed first thing the next morning on a hunch that everything would go fine and it did/has ever since. i don't know why my body reacted like that.


----------



## TokyoHigh

Used to happen to me in the beginning. At first legs would start to
twitch. Then, on enough weed, the whole body would begin to
twitch. At any one time, I could stop the twitching if I wanted to,
but it felt more comfortable to move around and twitch than to stay
still. It was pretty annoying, but not terribly so. In order to prevent
it, I used to take hot baths before/while smoking. It relaxes the muscles
a lot and pretty much prevents twitching. After a while it went away by
itself. Not sure why. Don't get it anymore. Maybe different strain of weed? Maybe body just got used to dealing with it.

TH


----------



## glitterbizkit

I don't shake but I twitch a lot.  That can be quite irritating.  Shaking would be fun though.


----------



## Mean Girl

^^ Yeah, me too, I have no control whatsoever over it, but I get really prominent leg twitches when I'm stoned. I've tried having hot showers and massage to stop the twitching, but nothing works. I even took magnesium a couple of days beforehand once and it did jack too.

I'd love to find a remedy. None of my ideas work.


----------



## Space_dolphin

I've had this only once, a year or so ago... was quite freaky but i was too stoned to worry about it. Kinda small electric impulses seemed to travel through my veins.

Magnesium helps to stop muscle twitching, but who could be bothered preloading before smoking pot?


----------



## xXTOKERXx

erm.. i get it all the time now?? in my hands cant EVER keep them steady


----------



## Skunkweed

My hands are never steady,


----------



## srw96

Hey, thanks for all your replies guys.  I'm glad to know I'm not the only one


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

This happens to me too. It lets me know I'm too stoned. It gets really bad if I'm either cold or nervous when I'm stoned. This is why a lot of times I like to smoke by myself and just move around my room however I feel. I've had people notice me shivering, and ask me if I'm OK.


----------



## implicitprodigy

this usually happened when i was a novice smoker


----------



## theBug

Cold makes it worse, anxiety makes it worse, having to sit still is the worst!  But in the end its your mind and nothing really sinister.  Ive found basic meditation techniques like breathing and repeating numbers can ease it greatly, also just completly forgetting about it, like something distracts you from the whole 'why are my legs twitching like im a crack addict' line of thaught can stop it outright


----------



## Drunken Biatch

Ya i had this to, but it was accompanied with the OEV's of a strong acid trip and aural hallucinations aswell. 

Strangely it was from one hit, and i had been smoking for about 4 years by this time. 

Since then i am extremely sensitive to weed, and its not nearly as fun. One bong hit is always more than enough for me.


----------



## xXTOKERXx

i dont knwo why Drunken, same here, with X and Shrooms, they made my tolerence hit the floor and go under, but i started smoking a lil more and more and now its perfect


----------



## galintojoints

*powerful brownies*

made me start shaking - but i didn't know if it was the car ride or me but it felt like a major earthquake-


----------



## Zappa

I've had it, its very annoying, and can make you very paranoid.

It stopped after I stopped worrying about it.


----------



## gun toting hip gansta

Happened to be a few times,  always when got very stoned then went to bed where the bedand room were cold. Freaked me out the first few times, before i realised i was just very cold and stoned.


----------



## SnornL

This only happened to me once, I think I'd just smoked way too much. It was actually okay when I was sitting down, but when I stood up every single muscle completely spazzed out, my vision clouded over and I fell over shaking and could barely see or move for a few minutes, I just had to lie there with my muscles going mad.  More often, my heart just beats way too fast and I can't stay standing for more than a minute or two while I'm _really_ stoned or once again, my vision blacks out. I've never actually lost conciousness this way, but it's not much fun.


----------



## Splatt

Anyone tried magnesium and got a positive result?
What about an anti-inflammatory?


----------



## davian

this has happened to me too. i was so palsy that i couln't roll a cigarette. and my head legs and arms were jerking around. but i've been demoted to newbie again since it's been so long since i smoked...


----------



## anonymousjoe

Dude... where i'm from I'd say your fucking cold.


----------



## alostlittlebird

^ dude... what does where you live have to do with anything?

if someone's spazzing, they're spazzing


----------



## notneo

^^
LOL exactly. I also agree that chemis lower your tolerance heaps.


----------



## babariba

I stoped smoking because of that fuckin shakes.
No matter how much I smoke my body shakes
so bad all the time and the day after.
The only cure I found is alcohol and benzos.
I can't smoke everyday like I used to , it so
disgusting.After few months I'll try again.
Maybe my mind will forget the shakes.


----------



## [KG]

glitterbizkit said:
			
		

> *I don't shake but I twitch a lot.  That can be quite irritating.  Shaking would be fun though. *



i get this twitching sometimes too, i've only smoked for 6 months ish, but i'm pretty worried that it may be the onset of alzheimer's disease (i think that's the twitching isn't it??) because i get it in my hands/arms/legs... i *think* alzheimer's has been 'linked' to pot smoking but then everything has been too... 8) but i may just be being a paranoid stoner....
but it seems like i'm not the only one that gets this and it makes me feel so much better....


----------



## Splatt

Smoking pot has not been linked to alzheimer's.
Apprently smoking using foil, as in the aluminium vapours have been though.. don't know how trustworthy that it tho


----------



## SmokeTrails

at one point i had a really good tolerance to weed. then one day went to a party smoked way way way to much and lost my tolerance completely for about 5 months. smoked the whole way through but every time i smoked got completely blazed. it eventually slowly came back and now im at where i use to be...

one time i smoked and my left arm completely tightend up... it was always flexed for about 40 min. next day arm hurt like hell....gota be one of the most annoying twisted side effect ive ever seen


----------



## [KG]

Splatt said:
			
		

> *Smoking pot has not been linked to alzheimer's.
> Apprently smoking using foil, as in the aluminium vapours have been though.. don't know how trustworthy that it tho *



awesome, that's great news... thanx  
now i can smoke without being paranoid about that because i've never used the foil before... may have to have a bit of a smoke tonight... %)

so does anyone know the physiology on why the twitching occurs??


----------



## SBDSM

babariba said:
			
		

> *I stoped smoking because of that fuckin shakes.
> No matter how much I smoke my body shakes
> so bad all the time and the day after.
> The only cure I found is alcohol and benzos.
> I can't smoke everyday like I used to , it so
> disgusting.After few months I'll try again.
> Maybe my mind will forget the shakes. *


Same here, except I quit like 2 years ago. I occasionally smoke, but it seems to always happen. 

When I get high, my mind goes nuts and I overanalyze things, and I usually conclude that everyone is watching me, waiting to laugh at me or something. They're all plotting against me. Then the shakes come, and I need to control it so nobody sees it. Then I think about what they're thinking of again, and the shakes get me. So I try again to control it, but I wonder if they saw me shake. Then I think about that and the shakes get me again. It repeats. It sucks.

Yeah, I hate being high now


----------



## smashed pumpkin

happened to me once.. when i got into a very bad high. actually, i simply smoked too much... and i was in a VERY hard case of paranoia.. its all in your head... once you notice it, you can control it. just consetrate on the feeling, and think really hard about it stopping.. and take yourself out of it.


----------



## dicksherwood

Yay my first bluelight post!

Anyway I've been smoking herb for about 10 years and every so often I get the shakes. I find that herb makes me cold (like smoking cigs, maybe lowers bodies resistance to cold?) so that's part of it, I don't know what else it could be but I am very glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## wwTOOLww

If I smoke too much in a social situation, my social anxiety (which I have only minimally if at all when im not stoned) kicks in hardcore and I can get a lotta shakes.  Its definitely pretty uncomfortable and has been the reason I have had to ditch a lot of such situations.  I've ordered some Xanax online, so it'll be interesting to see if that helps.


----------



## buttheaduk

Yay my first post ... I get twitches all the time eye lids, arms, legs, feet, stomache grumbles.  I have never had uncontrllable shaking although northern lights #2 made me feel like i was shaking constantly for over an hour... This happened another 2 times till i give it to a friend who smoked it fine.


----------



## ff3mwg

i fucking hate the twitchin and shakin.  i theorise it results from lowered blood pressure whilst you have a lot of noradrenaline agonism going on, with cold air exacerbating it.  a good way to test that theory would be to take ephedrine then smoke weed, but i strongly recommend against that idea.  forget i said it.  experiment with these solutions to your problem:
1. comforter / blanket
2. warm brandy
3. benzos, e.g. valium (don't combine with #2 of course, and anticipate some possible amnesia)
4. take smaller hits & pace yourself

"don't knock the shakes, it's the only exercise i get"
-grandpa


----------



## glitterbizkit

When I get 'twitching attacks' when I smoke weed, it usually happens than I twitch once, then I notice this and as I get more conscious of it I start twitching more and more.  Annoyingly enough, it happens most in public, obviously because I get more conscious of it then...


----------



## RagDoll

*Shaking*

Im not sure if some of this was alrdy said because i only skimmed thru the posts so if so just ignore that part

Anyways, I find that i get the shakes occasionally when i smoke and it has nothing to do w/ being cold though they do seem to mirror the same type of shakes, though i sort of enjoyed it, but i found that they were very easily controlled all i had to do was lay down close my eyes and take some deep breathes and calm down a little. but other than that i havent' had any violent ceisure like shakes that some of you desribe but if you are just embellishing try just laying down closing your eyes taking some deep breathes and take your mind off the world (quite easy to do while high )

-RagDoll


----------



## GrOwThSpUrT

Twitching is not Alzheimer, but parkinson`s right? Alzheimer is the thing where you forget everything, I don`t think either of them is ever caused by weed.


----------



## PapaElijah

Every time I've gotten the shakes it's been in conjunction with some other sort of anxiety about smoking... some alcohol or a valium will definitely help out. Sometimes you can just smoke through it (i.e. maybe you're just not used to being high anymore, if you just started/restarted), or maybe you need to think about the situations you get high in a bit more.

But on the other hand, if it takes that much thought/effort to make sure you're going to have a good time when you get high, is it worth it?


----------



## srw96

Hey Everyone... Thanks for all the replies.  

The weird thing about the shakes that I get is that they seem to come from absolutely nowhere.  I had been smoking for quite sometime (on a pretty regular basis) before I experienced any adverse efffects.  I like to think that I'm always in a good mindset.  And I am always in a relaxed smoking evnironment, usually my own home.  I don't know why "the shakes" started or what started them, but I know they're just a pain in the ass.  They're always accompanied by the racing heart and a general feeling of discomfort.  Also, it feels good to be wrapped in a blanket or in warm clothes although I am sometimes not actually cold.  Sometimes I even start to sweat under the blanket or sweatshirt but still don't want to part with the layers.  

I took a break from weed for a LONG time only to return to the same thing.  I don't want to quit smoking altogether because I really enjoy the high once the discomfort goes away.  I wish I could just kick back and smoke a J like I used to.  

Well, at least this has shown me how I should appreciate a good high.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I used to think the shakes were entirely psychosomatic. That is, I thought they were a sign of social phobias and self confidence issues (which I had all through childhood), magnified or resurrected by the drug. This started a long downward cycle, where I convinced myself I would only be normal and well-adjusted when I could smoke with no shakes and no paranoia whatsoever. But that didn't happen. Therefore I got down on myself and told myself I'd never be secure and socially well adjusted, which became a self-fulfilling prophecy.

And people wonder why I swore off weed for a year.

It was only after a lot of soul searching, and a lot more research into the physiological effects of pot, that I deemed myself ready to start toking again.


----------



## Brooklynk1d

*twiching  on weed*

ive been smoke for 4 years and this first time i smoked some weed and my body start it twicthing.


----------



## herbalchef

Mabeye it is from the E man it just might of finally caught up to you.  Since you are tripppingoneeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  Never heard of anyone twitching on weed.


----------



## Blowmonkey

it's a common thing. twitches are just muscle contractions and spasms. cannabis is a mild stimulant, stimulants have been known to cause unwanted twitches and spasms, nothing to worry about, it isn't lethal.


----------



## DaMigraine

Blowmonkey is pretty much right on the money, Herbalchef was probably just kidding around.


----------



## Vaebn

Yep, I twitch all the time on weed - sometimes I even have trouble walking because my leg will involuntarily spasm in mid-step. That only happens with really, really good weed, though... it sort of tells me I have no business walking around at that point anyways


----------



## apathenol

I used to get wobbly legs while standing, or constant random leg spasms. I was thinking about this the other day, because I suddenly realised it doesn't happen to me anymore. *shrug*


----------



## vicodelicious

yes i get this effect constantly when im high on pot. it can be a bit annoying. I usually take some xanax or lorazepam and that usually helps...


----------



## deviate

i used to get all kinds of twiches while on weed (i just twictched as i type this), they are not as bad now. ive had one full body spasm attack.


----------



## swayne

yeah i get muscle spasms once in a while, but quite often on weed. It feels really weird, and sometimes I can even see my muscle twitching. Just learn to like it, it can be pretty neat if you enjoy it.


----------



## Dawner207

i usually get the twitches after i smoke swag.... it also makes me feel like i pissed my pants (lol.... that is embarrassing but its important to share... right???)

Dawn


----------



## asianfreek

twitching is fun!

feels kinda funny too


----------



## drinky_mcbeer

blowmonkey u r wrong. weed is a hallucinogen and a depressant. if sumthing is a depressant it just cant be a stimulant.


----------



## goatofthenever

ya man, twitching can be fun. only happened to me once, my leg kept twitching down on the gas pedal.


----------



## uisgdlyast

only on good weed, last night i finally had some really really good stuff and i think i might of had a little too much because i got that feeling where you sort of twitch but its more like your restless


----------



## sexualhealing

weed aint always a depressant, smoke some sativa's man


----------



## »ƒåRèSƒ«

the last batch i got
made me twitch like fuckin crazy
im talkin one limb to half of my body

uncontrollable
it was crazy
this new batch isnt that bad though
the twitch starts comin towards the crash and its not nearly as bad


----------



## swayne

as said before, enjoy the twitchies! they are cool if you let them be.


----------



## synthetic sunrise

yeah some kinds of weed make you twitch (different cannibinoids i guess). it's funny


----------



## PhireXZ

man twitching is all sweet usually but the other day my right eye started twitching for like 10 minutes, just slightly, it felt really weird, not painfu ljust wrong

i blame the weed!!


----------



## mean green 95

twitching is a sign for me that i am pretty blown. but once a smoke a lil more than when my twitching first starts i know im gonan have fun bc the twitching is nutz to watch adn feels good. kinda like a massage. but just enjoy it. i know it took me months to get used to it. i was like wtf at first, but then was like i cant stop it so i wen twith it. its fun now.


----------



## detroit*whut

My Gf twitches on weed, i rarely do. Umm. SHit happens?


----------



## BlowDro

*Wierd reaction...*

Hey,
I haven't been smoking for too long, but last night I got my hands on some good KB and smoked it.  Everything was fine except for the fact I would randomly start shivering and having muscle spasms...is this normal?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Yes it is, don't worry.


----------



## ev0l

yeah, its been documented that THC does have some effect on the CNS and its relation to muscles. infact they gave it to people that had multiple sclerosis and a majority of them, without knowing that it was TCH, claimed to have less muscle stiffness and pain.


----------



## lyXw33d

only my face and legs twitch...luckily i've never had real paranoia or anxiety with weed so i'm never freaked up by it...

i love how after an hour in the gym i can toke and get this nice feeling in my muscles...


----------



## cannabis sativa

yes, that used to happen to me. i kept smoking and eventually it went away.


----------



## .neon//fear

One time i got this uncontrollable shaking in my arms. I mean they were going crazy. It slowly started to happen as i was typing to a friend in another room (lanning) over warcraft, and then it just amplified till my arms were spazzing out hard. I walked into his room flailing them and it took me all my willpower to stop them.


----------



## Druggist

Happens to me ALL the time, while high and sober. My entire body shakes, sometimes I shake so much I can barely walk or talk. For me it happens more often when it's cold. It feels like being extremely cold, but sometimes I'm not actually cold at the time. Usually happens when I'm going somewhere, waiting for a drug to kick in, or thinking about certain drugs. Sometimes when I'm going to my car to go somewhere I start shaking, sometimes I have to wait a few minutes before I can drive. When I take ecstasy or shrooms sometimes while I'm waiting for it to kick in I start shaking, this can usually be prevented by smoking weed right after taking something. When I talk to people about ecstasy or think about it a lot I start shaking.


----------



## WhiteRabbit4

yeah this has happened to me before, but only when i've gotten super high. i felt like a dumbass... i just sat there while i shook all over and my legs were twitching. very strange.


----------



## Molybdenum

I get the shakes most of the time now when I smoke, which is part of why I don't anymore.  I was trying to write up a trip report of an acid experience, and just writing about it caused these involuntary spasms in my sternum.  I think that after a couple years of meditation my energy system is tuned up enough that it won't deal with this chemical energy bollox very often and strongly expresses the vibratory signature of most of these psychedelic drugs.  Can't drink caffeine any more either.

Of course, most doctors would tell you that I've developed psychosomatic side effects and become less balanced, not more.


----------



## h@ndo

*I get this yes*

I used to be quite paranoid about this and eventually went to my G.P.
this is what he told me.

I have something called  "Essential Tremor" and it's quite common and can be amplified by MJ. He also said it's not to be worried about too much.

Another point told to me by my doc was that due to me being a social smoker (only smoke with mates at the pub and a couple every couple of days when with mates) I'm on constant withdrawls from nicotine which Amplifies MY tremor heaps.

Just a few things to think about


----------



## do_not_disturb

*twitches*

hey everybody! i always seem to twitch when im stoned... ill be sitting there and all of a sudden my body will twitch. its quite funny actually... this guy i got stoned with today said that he had totally forgotten about the twitches... so does that mean that the effects change when you have smoked for quite a while? hehe... it was funny, i was twitching and he saw me and he started and then my other friend started and it was like a twitch mexican wave.... lol i find weed such an amusing drug... sorry if this is nonsence... im really stoned right now.. lol... though i really wish i wasnt at home.... i wish i could be with my friends... they are great ppl...  *pleasent thoughts run through my mind* i have the munchies real bad, but i dont want to leave my room cos my eyes are all red and my mum will know... damn her... also time is the wierdest thing when you are stoned. does everyone else's perception of time go crazy??? what are other shared effects of weed. like in which ways does weed effect ppl the same??? i wonder what song this is on the radio?


----------



## metalhead

For my first few months while smoking I would have this uncontrollable need to sway my entire body in a small concentric circle when I stood in place.  I have no idea why, but I did that without even thinking almost every time.  Maybe I was dizzy 8)


----------



## OmnicronDEVIL

*My buddy gets the twitches*

My buddy gets the twitches to the point where he's about to quit smoking all together. Its gotten so bad that he'll get them after only like 2 hits. He told me his neck gets real tense and he just spasms. I told him he just needs to stop thinking about it so much and he told me he doesnt. He gets them whenever he concentrates on ANYTHING. I dont know what to tell him.

Anybody have any ideas how to prevent/relieve them?

BTW, Im new. Be gentle.


----------



## Splatt

Well check out the rest of the thread, give him every idea told on here... Try magnesium, even if its only a palcebo.. Say everyone that says they get twitching takes magnesium to stop it... And see if that helps?  Maybe it'll just pass after a while, maybe he's nervous or anxious or prone to anxiety?


----------



## Bhilikiam

This shit has happened to me as well. but the main reasons i find are that either you are in a sketchy situation, your cold or you are uncomfortable. if these things persist maybe you should not smoke pot it cant be for everyone?


----------



## SacK-O-NutS

I smoked pot pretty much every day and sometimes a few times a day for like 7 months and the second last time i smoked i got uncontrollable shakes and they went away the next day. Then i smoked once more and I started shaking unctrollably again and it persisted for a few days afterwards. After that i decided to stop smoking weed and I've been off it for over 2 months now.


----------



## sourlemone

yeah, i can always control it though...plus i find it reasonably pleasurable anyway, but smokin good indica this rarely happens, i just find it necessary to sit in the absolute most comfortable position possible...if i'm on an uppity sativa type ganja i tend to get those shakes a little more, esp in the legs...but it doesn't annoy me, and most of the time i can just stop when i need to.


----------



## steve

im a fuckin shake and spaz, EVERY time i smoke weed i shake like crazy. i love how it feals cause its like my hole body is moving and i cannt control it, i normaly get this fealling when i listen to music and lay on my back, my hole body flows with the music the best high is when im stoned and lay down and listen to Pink Floyd Dark Side of The  Moon. but if im not being quiet i find i dont shake much, but i really like it  so i for me it aint a bad thing, oh i justs moked some weed so sorry if i make no sense.
but yeah peace and enjoy the weed


----------



## Tiesto

I don't twitch/shake anymore...I dunno why.  My hands used to twitch like mad whenever I put them in my pockets, they even did it the day after...It freaked me out.  But it stopped now


----------



## Drrubix3

I have smoked alot over the past ten years or so.....recently I can't even smoke because almost everytime I smoke I have insane anxiety attacks that last for like 2 to 3 hours... I have even been to the emergency room for it before.....I used to love this drug now I can't enjoy its bliss


----------



## awatkins

yes, i must reply to this one, it happens in random places, its never the same place, i find that if i am high, and i do some running with a 20 lb backpack to class, or something strenuous, that it gets real bad in my feet, uncontrollable shaking of my foot, its like the shaking of the stick of some old car while idling, its like my foot is idling


----------



## awatkins

Drrubix3 said:
			
		

> *I have smoked alot over the past ten years or so.....recently I can't even smoke because almost everytime I smoke I have insane anxiety attacks that last for like 2 to 3 hours... I have even been to the emergency room for it before.....I used to love this drug now I can't enjoy its bliss  *


 that totally blows man, surely there is some remedy for that?


----------



## Dekloren

Yup....My leg would always shake and twitch...It was always embarassing in a car packed with 5 peeps...My eye used to twitch sometimes too.


----------



## stpbuddhakween

i used to shake a lot from anxiety while i was high
it only happened a few times, but when id start shaking i wouldnt stop
weird shit but its gone now luckily


----------



## XOCVANDALX

Now that lots have admitted to doing this.....can anyone provide an explanation on why this happens??


----------



## tehbadger

When I'm baked I get the twitches.


----------



## slintstix

Oh god, the "shakes" actually caused the worst marijuana experience of my life a few years ago..

I wont go into details but I basically convinced myself that I was having a diabetes attack after eating too much sugary munch (I'm not diabetic).


----------



## XOCVANDALX

bump...anyone know the answer to the question i asked????


----------



## BigBenn

XOCVANDALX said:
			
		

> *Now that lots have admitted to doing this.....can anyone provide an explanation on why this happens?? *


I think its an indirect effect of anxiety.  The anxiety causes muscle tension, expecially in the neck and shoulders (for me), muscle tension for a while eventually gives tremors.

I have broken a couple of bowls with some massive shakes.


----------



## p3rc3pt10n

I've been an all day every day stoner since i was 20 and never ever felt any anxiety, shakes etc... not until i took lots of X for several months.

After that period the symptoms that have been described here happened to me, and so i think that in my case the chems had a lot to do.

I think the whole thing is in one's mind, a mind can be like a wild horse you really have to put that fucker into discipline otherwise the beast runs out of control faster and faster until it crashes.

You got to say to yourself: fuck this!!! i will not allow fear to take control of me, i won't keep on thinking lots of nosense paranoid bullshit, it's all in my head and i'm the one in charge there.


----------



## tranzgression

I get the famous shakes sometimes while smoking.

I beleive it is simply caused by anxiety or possibly a small panic attack brought on by the weed.

Symptoms of a panic/anxiety attack are known to include *SHAKING* , fast heart rate, racing thoughts, paranoia, alternate body aches or pains, chest pain, dizzyness, feelings of dread, and rarely nausia. Sound familiar? 

I have alot of experience with panic anxiety attacks while not on weed, so I can easily recognize them as such when I smoke. 

While a bad panic/anxiety attack can make you feel like your dying (many people go to the hospital during a panic attack thinking they are having a heart attack) Nobody has ever died from a panic attack. Mine usually last for an hour or so but can last as long as an entire day.

Panic attacks feed off your thoughts and grow with your anxiety. For example if you start worrying about your heart rate, your heart will start beating even faster.

The best thing to do is to simply reassure yourself that it is simply anxiey. Remind yourself that  is only temporary and cannot hurt you.  Destract yourself from focusing on your body (or whatever your obsessing about). When I have a really bad panic attack I sometimes play tetris becuase it demands my concentration and destracts me from focusing too much on how bad I feel. Usually something mentally involing like this will help ease the anxiety.

Benzodiazapines can help with this anxiety, but i don't recommend them. I have gone through Benzo addiction/withdrawal twice now and the rebound anxiety from getting off the benzo's will make the pot anxiety seem like a warm dream in comparison.


----------



## bingey

^
I think it's just dopamine release or something like that , I had it plenty of times when i started smoking and some of my friends still have it to this day , it doesn't mean something is wrong it's just a side effect like the red eyes when your smoking really good weed.


----------



## tokeitUP420

when I first started smoking weed I'd get really fucking stoned and my legs would just jerk around and twitch and shit..and one night me and my friend were just laying in bed after we smoked a blunt and  we were both just kindof twitching and trying to go to sleep haha. I don't know why that happens tho I guess just cause ur stoned......but my theory on bad highs is..if you dont smoke a lot only on some occasions, then there's gonna be times when you have a bad high and freak out..but the more you smoke, you dont have as many 'bad highs' and then if you are a pothead youll never have a bad high....or at least I didnt..so just start smoking a lot of fuckin weed and then itll get better! hah


----------



## sonicnature

I get the muscle twitches too, they dont really bother me.. it is quite random, and i can make my legs twitch by thinking about it, pretty funny really


----------



## ebola?

>>Apprently smoking using foil, as in the aluminium vapours have been though.. don't know how trustworthy that it tho>>

Well, strictly speaking, aluminum deposits in the brain have been linked to alzheimers.  Now, the thing is, you'll ingest more aluminum drinking a soda out of a can than smoking out of it.

ebola


----------



## CreamOfMushroom

Used to get twitches when i was a teenager.


----------



## sassylx

I was at a mates house smoking some really good shit, and i think i might've had i dunno, about 5 puffs out of a bong and we went inside to get a jumper (coz its winter here) and we went back outside and he got me to hold the bong, and i dropped the weed coz i was shaking so badly, just my arms, for no reason at all. I couldnt stop it, but yeah i blame it on the good stuff. But it might be the cold as well, but more because you're really high.


----------



## NoddinWitAcoldBilly

that sounds absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Rated E

I notice that i get twitches and muscle spasm sort of things from smoking weed when im around alot of people or cold. I think it exagerates my social anxiety which is kind of annoying. I find that having a few beers before i smoke solves the problem, probably because the alcohol masks the anxiety.


----------



## siamesegunbang

yeah i went to school high a long time ago, and while in my homeroom class, i felt extremely paranoid.  my whole torso (especially my shoulders and arms) were shaking and twitching.  that and i couldn't find a comfortable position to put my legs in.


----------



## Raenydyne

srw96 said:


> I know paranoia, anxiety, and a racing heart are all really coming effects of MJ... but my question is:   has anyone else every gotten uncontrollable shaking and trembling throughout their whole body when they were having a bad high?
> 
> I did for a while.  My whole body would just shake and shiver and I felt like I had no controll over my body.  It made me stop smoking for a summer and even now when I smoke the bad highs are always in the back of my mind.




I know this thread is a bit old, but remember there are so many other factors involved besides the weed smoking.  The worst part of smoking weed is thinking everything is a result of your weed smoking.  But when you stop for a while (maybe a year or more), you are going to face some of your biggest problems head on and realize how bad your diet, excersize habits are and how much you relied on weed and a combination of other things every day.

I almost wish I could just go back to thinking weed is my biggest problem because I have a lot of muscular and heart related problems from all the smoking (cigarettes too) and generally not taking care of myself.

That said, there is no question that weed was actually helping some of my problems because it's been like 3 years or more since I smoked and I still feel like I need something to calm down and I got tired of anxiety pills (been over 2 years off them also).

Without giving out my medical history, weed is probably one of the better self medicating drugs out there.  Just don't forget that the munchies and ruining your lungs by smoking cigarettes with it are probably your biggest problem.  There are times when I didn't eat enough also, weed makes you forget the most basic things sometimes.  I lost over 20 lbs one week because I just smoked weed and didn't eat (was depressed over something but still, wtf I can't think of anything that has held my appetite more than just making my brain stoned all week).  I was really weak and had cramps after that.  Some people I know look like they probably smoke more than they eat so maybe that's the problem.  EAT SOMETHING! LOL.


----------



## sunshine swimmer

this hasnt happened to me during a high, but i have twitches and spasm like feelings when i have my first hit or two from the bong. dosnt happen everytime, but it happens!


----------



## kroozer_*

Sometimes my body will jerk or my arm...etc. This happens more when i am dehydrated for some reason. That could be the answer.


----------



## Wilycoder

I smoked a few weeks ago for the first time in about 6 months.

I was shaking as if my body was shivering.

I'm curious if this is unique to Indica. Black market cannabis is predominantly Indica.


----------



## fruni

My friend had this happen when he smoked DMT on weed once.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

*[[ has anyone else every gotten uncontrollable shaking and trembling throughout their whole body when they were having a bad high? My whole body would just shake and shiver and I felt like I had no controll over my body. ]]*

*[[ I'm curious if this is unique to Indica. Black market cannabis is predominantly Indica.]]*
^^
>That is an interesting observation. In fact, in my experience, the uncontrolled shaking and what not, are produced when Indica, opens up the ganglionic "gates" (plexuses) and the neural associations are letting go of that position and change associations. This occurs when your body is out of wack and those association that had occured where not of a stabilized nature. 
The body is maleable and weed that is not a stimulant like sativa, opens up the gates, and the reason you lose a lot of energy and want to chill out. Sativa has the oposite affect. So when you feel on a low alternate for a while with sativa and see where it gets you with the shakes. Any other autonomic movement of your body which you have not control over, also goes with all this.



Observe and learn!


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

This can also happen with synthetic cannabinoids, and is not entirely dose dependent. I took a very large dose of JWH-073 over a period of about ten minutes when I first got it because I thought it would kick in very fast like most smoked drugs. I guess that was a stupid mistake, but no harm was done. I did not get the shakes from that, it was just an intense trip and I thought I might be dying or suffering brain damage for a very long 5-10 minutes.

I smoked 14mg a few days later, much less than that first dose. I got the shakes this time. I was in the kitchen when it started. My arms and legs were shaking, and my torso was moving side to side a lot and twisting a little. I barely made it back to my bed without falling. It got more intense after that. It didn't really bother me, though I was worried that this was a sign that the chemical was toxic. I'm glad I found out that weed causes the same thing sometimes.

Later, I got some muscle twitches from an 8mg dose, but it was not even close to the shaking I got before.

Someone else experiencing the same side effect from JWH-018 has posted a trip report on Bluelight.

This side effect may be something that all cannabinoids share in common. It can definitely happen with JWH-073 and JWH-018.


----------



## 8L4YN3

Damn when this thread was created i was having my first ever tokes, 5+ years later im bonging an ounce a week.


----------



## Bardeaux

I didnt know this was a common occurance. Usually its either my legs that twitch or my upper body that shakes. I figured I was a rare case because people sometimes looked at me funny and ask me if I'm cold or something. 

Doesnt really happen all that much anymore


----------



## Ason Unique

I dunno if its always accompanied with being pale, but one time I had to sit out of gym because I was so high I couldn't stand and felt like I would pass out. I sat down and my gym teacher asked me if I had the swine flu lol. I laughed and said I had a stomach ache.

I hate these twitches sometimes though, back when my mom drove me to school to make sure I don't smoke in the morning (got caught at school once for smelling like weed) I would sneak down and do waterfall tokes before I had to go. I would sit in the car twitching so bad lol.

IMO if you twitch its good shit and you're really fucking stoned.


----------



## tylerwashere

i've had a few friends of friends experience these symptoms but nothing like this has EVER happened to me. i think it has to do with people's brain chemistry. some people just cant handle it. but i know one thing for sure, if i DID have symptoms like this i would never smoke. thats for DAMN SURE lol. thats kinda scary


----------



## badaow

Happens to me, too.  Glad to see I'm not the only one.  Don't smoke because of it -- the twitches are pretty intense (one time on strong stuff it got so bad I couldn't do anything but lay down for 45 mins).


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie

Splatt said:


> Marijuana + Mind = Powerful weapon.



this


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

This used to happen to me every time I burned, it's pretty much how I knew i was high lol. I guess I eventually grew outta of that a while ago


----------



## she phoenix

Yeah it happens to me. Sometimes it's just weird and sometimes it's too much and I really don't like it.


----------



## PinK~cloud

my legs usually always twitch when i smoke.  it's probably because i dont get high often.


----------



## DXMJester

The only time I get wierd twitches or spasms is when I snort up, or take DXM. I  Just mellow out and sit still with weed.


----------



## Zios

I got the 'shakes' the first time w\ a home-made bong and some of  the best hash i ever got,i was in bed and then.. The twitches begun <<< ( is that right ? ) but if felt great :D


----------



## eViLChEf

My wife and I ate some brownies she made the other night and when we decided to go to sleep she hopped up out of bed saying she "didn't feel good" and went to the living room to watch t.v.. I slipped into a great dreamlike trip, very comfortable in bed and ten minutes later she comes in saying she had to go to the e.r.   After calming her down she explained the "twitching" which I had had once before when I was very young, but her's were really bad. I gave her some zannies to chill her out but they persisted for quite some time- what a buzz kill. At least we didn't go to the e.r.- they probably would have laughed us out of there!


----------



## jamaica0535

i sometimes get a little twitchy when really baked, my sister does to. I think its more common that most realize...


----------



## stonedandrolling89

This only happens when I am extremely paranoid/anxious. I hate it. 

I'll have to sit down if I am standing up. It's more of a full body twitch accompanied by a feeling of "falling out". Definitely lets me know I'm too baked.


----------



## its.euphoric

*weed makes me twitch... like really bad.*

I think there might be something wrong with my brain... but I don't know. Does anyone else experience this?

Ok, so I did like 5 hits of this really dank weed... well I think it was. Anyways like I felt like I was going nuts. Well I don't really want to explain everything, cuz I know most of it was just getting high. 

But after a while, I started getting really bad twitches... Like the people who get tourettes, you know how they like get twitches and stuff if you've ever seen them, it was like that. I laid down on the ground and just couldn't stop twitching... all over my body I just kept twitching. It was so horrible. 

I haven't done weed since then, but could it have been from just doing too much? My first time I was fine, but I only did 2 hits and it was anything strong. 

Or maybe it's some weird brain disorder? I don't know.


----------



## kandytime

Happens to me too lol, although it did seemed to subside a little more when i made the recent decisions to smoke on weekends only.


----------



## drscience

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?threadid=103795&highlight=merged

related reading, its a whole thread on the subject of spasms/twitching on weed.


----------



## its.euphoric

what's scary though... is like, I haven't done it for over probably like 3 months, and I still have them randomly.

I also get them, but not as bad from smoking cigarettes


----------



## its.euphoric

oh and thanks for the link. I'm reading it right now. Well it makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that this has happened to


----------



## jamaica0535

twitchyness is pretty common....

it generally only happens when i get really baked.


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

LMAO, haha.  Funny how you mention this, i use to get really baked back in my highschool days, all me friends called me twitch, becasue of my twitching back then.


----------



## its.euphoric

well.. here's the thing though. My mom died from what is known as huntington's disesase. Well, we all think it was. We got the blood results and my dad SAYS that it came back negative, but I'm pretty sure she had it. Cuz her father had it and I think my dad just doesn't want to scare us.

I think I inherited it or something. It's suppose to be a 50 chance for each kid. And I have twitches... even right now, even though I haven't smoked anything at all in over a month. Yeah, they're little, but they're still twitches. And i was reading about the disease and it said the first symptoms are twitches and stuff..

Is there like another website that has a good medical forum I can ask this about? I haven't found any good ones.


----------



## Chainer

It's best to see a doctor rather than consulting people online.  Huntington's is a very serious condition and it isn't something that you should take lightly.  Further, weed isn't doing this to you if you have symptoms 1 month later.

Consult a physician.


----------



## kandytime

its.euphoric said:


> well.. here's the thing though. My mom died from what is known as huntington's disesase. Well, we all think it was. We got the blood results and my dad SAYS that it came back negative, but I'm pretty sure she had it. Cuz her father had it and I think my dad just doesn't want to scare us.
> 
> I think I inherited it or something. It's suppose to be a 50 chance for each kid. And I have twitches... even right now, even though I haven't smoked anything at all in over a month. Yeah, they're little, but they're still twitches. And i was reading about the disease and it said the first symptoms are twitches and stuff..
> 
> Is there like another website that has a good medical forum I can ask this about? I haven't found any good ones.



i'm not too sure but don't get too nervous. I have twitches even when i'm not high either


----------



## its.euphoric

ya I know it's not something to be taken lightly. It actually makes me really sad knowing that if I have this, I'll go down the same path as my mom which was so terrible I'd rather just kill myself than have to go through that.

And I know I should see a doctor but I don't want to ask my dad.. just because he's going through a lot and we don't have a lot of money. And since I don't know for sure, I'll just wait.


----------



## Chainer

It's a biggest mistake covering up your problems than taking care of them as they arrive.  Life has a odd way of giving you a mass of bullshit all at once rather than one thing at a time.  It's important that you take care of this...

I can sympathize.  I have a biopsy tuesday for "suspect bumps," I found out I have h1n1 today (104.2 temp right this second), and an infected chest.  Top it off, my love of my life for 3+ years dumped me and some-what cheated one me a few days ago, 5 days before my birthday and our 3 year anniversary. 

It's difficult, but you've got to learn to move on.  Depression can give you feelings of helplessness, but don't let those feelings turn into action.  Get checked out.

There is no guarantee that is what you have.  Do you want to go on questioning it, or would you rather know and seek treatment?  Imagine the devastation your family would feel if you unexpectedly dropped dead.  If what you said is true, there is still a 50% chance you do not have it and have muscle spazzums instead.


----------



## its.euphoric

thanks chainer


----------



## clebrowns07

Next time you smoke try to stay away from strong sativas. Get yourself some White Rhino. Completely mellow buzz.


----------



## Chainer

Don't mention it Euphoric, just trying to help you out.


----------



## rolls

Weed lowers the seizure threshold.
It also seems to happen a lot more than you're cold and smoking sativa dominant strains.

Its a subconscious twitch to do with body language which then can turn into paranoia wanting to know what you answered or told the room, and if they even realised or not and theyre playing along in the same game - psychosis


----------



## beta1

drscience said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?threadid=103795&highlight=merged
> 
> related reading, its a whole thread on the subject of spasms/twitching on weed.



Indeed, thanks for the assist mate.

Merged.


----------



## Unbreakable

It takes about 2gram blunt (High Grade) to my face to get me my legs shaking, i also cant stand or walk on my two feet when this happens....

First time this happened to me i thought i was having a seizure or panic attack.......It took about 20 mins for me to stop shaking


----------



## ryleibo

Yo happened like 20th time toking weird right and I clearly wasn't mentally prepared for it, legit thought I was going to die, uncontrolable twitching scared the shit outta me. Haha happens almost every time for your first like 50 highs (if you smoke some heads) then I guess you get used to it but idk It only happened once and everyone I have talked to has had the twitching heart racing you know, but most were probably better prepared. It doesn't mean your weak minded if anything it probably prepared you for the next time it happens. It doesn't mean you should be afraid of stronger drugs either I tried LSD for the first time last weekend and loved it. Rock on man.


----------



## Rhisper

If you don't mind other drugs, take benzos or muscle relaxants for a few times when you smoke. I took them for like 4 or 5 days when blazing and the shakes seemed to stop after that. Haven't had them since.


----------



## daffyduff

hello im 14 years old and atm im just experimenting with with weed. Ive smoked it a couple of times and theres never been any extreme effects. JUst been relaxed a little giggly and light headed. but i had one spliff left over from the weekend and my mum and dad were out this morning, so the first thing i did when i got up was blazed it up. I was veryyyy stoned like nothing id experienced before, i couldnt concerntrate the tv seemed very slow but it was nice ... apart from i kept twitching. ALOT. Like vioently in my legs and this lasted for an about two hours. but after i had the spliff i had a drink off coffey because my eyes looked very drowzey and it was very cold outside (most amount of snow in like 13 years or sum shit). could the caffine and the snow have something to do with the twitch? I then started getting pretty paranoid about it and went for a walk in the snow with some friends and after a while the twitching went away but i even now i can feel it slightly but its not noticible if you look at me. should i be worried about this?  I dont want to see a doctor either because then id get busted for smoking weed. Help??


----------



## Roose

You got high daffy, no need to worry. I used to twitch a lot when I first started smoking and it eventually just went away.


----------



## chdza

The last time I noticed it was when I was smoking coming down off acid, I had little twitches all over my body but it felt gooood.

I haven't really ever noticed it enough to call it a negative effect from mj.


----------



## It's a baby!

It happens, has to do with a part of your brain that controls involuntary muscle movements.

It's kinda uncomfortable and sometimes I would shake so bad I felt like someone on some crazy drug who was on the border of a seizure haha, even tho it's harmless.  I hate that hypochondria weed'll give you!


----------



## michie_v

*got some of those too*

how can you know that it is not the vaccines we have gotten as children, younghood and in the military?

I get those spasms either I smoke or not.. There's no difference.

One mentioned that when using alchohol they go tway, thats true, but what does poison have to do with those spasms? 

We all know they comes in or in between muscles right?

There has to be an explanation on this, just like when my head hurted all the time when I drank products with aspartame in it.. As I now know, I'm getting headache when just chewing a gum with that chemical substanses in it..


----------



## simonadebisi

Yes, actually im experiencing that right now, i smoked some kief of some crappy  bud (not shwag but crap), and now i am like fucked out of my mind, and i smoked for about 8 years, always good bud, headies usually, or good hydroponic, would go through an oz. in a week and never had a problem like this, now ive taken a long break from smoking because i cant find good bud anymore, and this always happens to me now, especially if i get my hands on good bud, my body is like trembling, twitching, and im super paranoid, way too high


----------



## jamesmartin

I hate the shakes and twitches !


----------



## Cannabinoid

michie_v said:


> how can you know that it is not the vaccines we have gotten as children, younghood and in the military?


Because Dyslexia from a vaccine is complete and utter BS. 
Take a good look at where Polio is today...

I find this to be very interesting because Cannabis seems to help me calm down and stay still. My Grandmother and I both have a hereditary shake and it has helped both of us with as little as one hit. Either one of us could be shaking fairly uncontrollably then take a puff or two and be perfectly fine.


----------



## jaguraguguru

*Trolling*



> how can you know that it is not the vaccines we have gotten as children, younghood and in the military?
> 
> I get those spasms either I smoke or not.. There's no difference.
> 
> One mentioned that when using alchohol they go tway, thats true, but what does poison have to do with those spasms?
> 
> We all know they comes in or in between muscles right?
> 
> There has to be an explanation on this, just like when my head hurted all the time when I drank products with aspartame in it.. As I now know, I'm getting headache when just chewing a gum with that chemical substanses in it..



We don't appreciate trolling here.


----------



## squidhead

I test it out 1st on my son's girlfriend's cat. It goes something like this--------------->


----------



## 0ne_0f_a_kind

*Weed makes me twitch??*

I've been smoking for a little while now and I'm realizing I really don't enjoy it at all. It makes me lazy and I twitch and can't think and I get in a blahhhhh mood . I really don't see the point I never have a good time . Does it just affect me differently or is this just how it is for everyone?


----------



## Hoes call me santa

Drugs reacts differently on everybody. Some like weed, others not, that's just the ways it is don't worry about it... You're just missing something tho!


----------



## Wise420

I think your just one of a kind


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Hoes call me santa said:


> Drugs reacts differently on everybody. Some like weed, others not, that's just the ways it is don't worry about it... You're just missing something tho!



What Hoes said.

Maybe you're anxious? Or maybe you just don't like herb? Not everyone does.

I have a friend that just drinks booze and he's tried herb and to him it was just very boring, not exciting, and it just made him sleepy while he was high after smoking a blunt.

I'm into herb and I've smoked herb that made me feel physically cold when it was a very nice warm spring day outside and I've smokes sativa herb that made me very energetic and full of energy.


----------



## Chainer

heard of this in the anxiety thread before I believe.  I guess this isn't entirely uncommon, though not related to anxiety.  There is a thread about twitching and spasms already.

OP, do you have a more specific question?


----------



## tommy22

0ne_0f_a_kind said:


> I've been smoking for a little while now and I'm realizing I really don't enjoy it at all. It makes me lazy and I twitch and can't think and I get in a blahhhhh mood . I really don't see the point I never have a good time . Does it just affect me differently or is this just how it is for everyone?


I might very well that weed just isnt compatible with you.
I would try out a few different strains though, as some strains give quite different effects.


----------



## 0ne_0f_a_kind

So it could be related to anxiety? Because sometimes I get this weird feeling in my stomach and my heart like flutters or beats really hard out of nowhere (when I'm sober) I though it could be an anxiety attack but I wasn't sure


----------



## danielf123

you could always try smoking diffrent strains like Sativa strains which are more of a head high and more energetic to Indicas that make you wanna sit or lie down and not do anything


----------



## Assphace

If you think it's related to anxiety, you could try popping a low dose of your favorite benzo before smoking.  Not a recreational dose, necessarily. Just enough to curb that anxiousness.

EDIT: I definitely don't recommend doing that EVERY time you smoke though. Benzo addiction/withdrawal is supposed to be one of the worst things imaginable.


----------



## leigh12

i used to get the twitches wen i was younger and non tolerant , and usually wen i a uncomfortable situation.

plus weeds shit anyway ,ur right , it just makes u bored etc

once u quit ul be lovin life alot more


----------



## 0ne_0f_a_kind

Aha I took a benzo once cuz I was having a bad trip and It completely ended my LSD trip and I felt like I was drunk and couldn't walk and I couldn't ttalk and then I fell asleep standin up... So next time half a pill? Haha


----------



## qwe

^was it shaped like a bar?  sounds like you had a lot, and bars are generally 2mg alprazolam which is a lot





0ne_0f_a_kind said:


> I've been smoking for a little while now and I'm realizing I really don't enjoy it at all. It makes me lazy and I twitch and can't think and I get in a blahhhhh mood . I really don't see the point I never have a good time . Does it just affect me differently or is this just how it is for everyone?


well, if you are a really cool dude, with lots of talent and success, you can get a good weed high.  if you're lame, all that happens is you get lazy and twitchy

lol jk

drug effects vary subjectively more than is generally noted.  there are plenty of outlier effects, which can be seen by a glance at any particular drug forum here

weed makes me twitchy when it makes me nervous.  it mainly only does that if it increases social anxiety.  it can also decrease anxiety if i have the right frame of mind.  its psychedelic effect is unpredictable


----------



## rollingstoned!

Do you smoke cigarettes or use tobacco? I found not only did tobacco caused the twitching, but it completely ruined the marijuana high.


----------



## qwe

the first time i smoked (it wasn't the best setting) i was shaking like crazy


----------



## Jaymuhz

I get twitchy too, usually only with skunk. I still enjoy the high, I just spaz out a bit if sitting still for a while.


----------



## Tenchi

I used to get random tics and twitches when I first started smoking regularly, but they seem to have pretty much disappeared as my tolerance has gone up.  As has been said before though, drugs are never a uniform experience.  Everyone reacts differently.

Sounds like the smoke just isn't for you.


----------



## qwe

the smoke wasn't for me at first

now it is in a beautiful symbiosis with my brain!


----------



## Tenchi

qwe said:


> the smoke wasn't for me at first
> 
> now it is in a beautiful symbiosis with my brain!



Amen to that actually.  I did find myself feeling horribly uncomfortable many, many times when I first started.  I would clam up and mong out, whilst smells that I normally didn't mind (like heating up hash to fluff it) became acrid and almost painful to smell.  I've pushed past it quite admirably and I'm now putting my brother to shame half the time, lol.


----------



## 420atm

If I get really high I sometimes twitch.  When I'm smoking with friends I get paranoid that they can see me twitching. haha


----------



## Bodder

*I Twitch*

Hey guy's I twitch all the time when high, its like I'm completely chilled out and its my nervs just testing me to see if I'm still kind of there,or not ,kind of feeling I used to get the twitching well before I used Opiates, I'd say its definately a nerve thing,dunno about the tobacco ,it could be that too


----------



## blazelate

I heard there are studies done by UCLA that explains how MJ use can cause twitching. Ill look around for them


----------



## PryingOpenMy3rdEye

I twitch too if I smoke too much and it's not even anxiety-related it just happens involuntarily.


----------



## ColtDan

i get a bit jittery and some twitches from weed sometimes. i dont often smoke though, it makes me a bit anxious and uncomfortable


----------



## botfly

I smoked weed throughout my teen years then realised all it did was make me anxious, lazy and unsociable. Put's me on an extreme downer where I just think about all the shit things in my life and freak out. I love the taste but the high is shit. it does the opposite to me of what it does for most people.


----------



## EyesSizeOfTheMoon

Yeah I dont know why but I use to twitch a lot too. My first few times I would be with my friends and I would have to constantly move in a different position after i started to twitch or spasm. I used to think it was because it was like a mild Parkinsons since mary j releases all that dopamine. That probably sounds stupid hahah but i was thinking about my psychology class while that was happening


----------



## lovechild89

It's just the THC receptors helping the rest of your brain and body to 'chill' out I think


----------



## dcraver877

how is twitching helping your body chill out?  that seems like the opposite.


----------



## imasexysmoker8

i smoke weed everyday and i twitch all the time. im not fussed about the twitching i just carry on smoking and after a while it stops. when you twitch just foeget it and carry on smoking lol. x


----------



## SpecialK_

In scenarios like this the only advice I have is:
1: Smoke less.
If that fails,
2: Quit smoking.


----------



## LonE1

Everyone has different reactions.

Did you have a history of drug abuse??

When I was doing ecstasy, by the truckload, when I would smoke days after I noticed I was a mental mess and Id be twitching like crazy.

Ive been sobor for 10 months tho, so when I smoke now it doesnt happen.

Best of luck.


----------



## Inoxia

Never happened when I first began smoking weed, now it seems it always happens. I'm naturally quite shaky but cannabis makes it much worse, particularly if it's mixed with tobacco.
I took two drags off a joint yesterday (my first in a month or two) and immediately I felt cold and had annoying neck spasms.
Whenever this happens (which it usually does now) I feel very weak. It's very unpleasant.


----------



## highonlife40

mean green 95 said:


> i was like wtf at first, but then was like i cant stop it so i wen twith it. its fun now.



On one occasion I just went to bed turned the electric blanket up and the cold dissipated was I just let go shivering like crazy and then it finished I relaxed and had a good night sleep, something I'd rather avoid but impossible to fight and resist unless you enjoy anxiety attacks!

Also is calling it a seizure correct? that would imply brain damage etc as happens with epileptic seizure?
Convulsions, maybe shivering definitely.... anyone got a "proper" answer is it bad for me?

Whenever I feel I'm having a bad effect I just tell myself to relax, get comfortable and let go...eventually I feel better and get up or sleep comes and I wake up fine next day


----------



## TheRainbowDeath

I only really got the shakes with dank shit, and back when  i was an am. Now that i'm toking daily i don't see them at all. It'll pass .


----------



## chefping

have major twitches and muscle spasms when stoned.. usually this is amplified if i have had any stimulants beforehand.


----------



## Lapislazuli

Thanks to everybody that posted here about their experiences with muscle twitching and spasms.

It makes it easier to know that you aren't the only one when something weird happens like that.


----------



## Twisted_Shroom

I get this when I smoke and even when I'm sober, I get random twitches which I never had before.

Don't know why, but when I pop a perc or xanax before smoking, the twitches don't come.  Actually, they don't come at all when I'm on pills.


----------



## squidhead

Twisted_Shroom said:


> Don't know why, but when I pop a perc or xanax before smoking, the twitches don't come.  Actually, they don't come at all when I'm on pills.



I notice when I smoke a sativa nowadays, I'll start 'worrying' over the stupidest shit. I'm prescribed Methadone for my spinal-stenosis & Klonopins for my anxiety problems.
If I take a couple 1 mg Klonopins before toking, I'm OK. When I got my Methadones warming me up, I don't like to toke weed. I prefer waiting until those wear-off.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

The other week I got really stoned (more than I wanted to be) and because it was a little cold, I started to shake a little. I put the blanket around me but it continued and got worse and worse. It was so bad that I was being thrown around the room and the people who live upstairs ended up coming down because they thought I was having a fight or something. It's interesting to hear that my experience wasn't unique.


----------



## keeron123

i got this shit till i started punching my fucking leg and digging my hand in my leg to try it from stop twitching my ear drums used to twtich when i smoked too. then one time i started shaking like fuck and i had to lie out side  on the cold ground with my belly touching the floor. i also get a really fucked up nervous feeling in my belly it feels fukked i used to feel relaxed but then when i smoked a spliff i couldnt keepp my body still so i stopped smoking.. started getting paranoia like fuck and anxious like a motherfuckka...i thought i made people twitch but it was me who was twitching but fuk knows and then ppl used totake the piss withiout saying it too my face which got me paranoia like fukk but im recovering its hard though i started believing in conspiray theories its all in my head iverecovered alot but still hard to get out of a fukked up hole....  its fukked up my life completely ..


----------



## keeron123

paranoia is one of the worst illnesses and then i got depression and anxiety which hurts like fukk mentally myy mind is unstable like fukkk...


----------



## squidhead

keeron123 said:


> i got this shit till i started punching my fucking leg and digging my hand in my leg to try it from stop twitching my ear drums used to twtich when i smoked too. then one time i started shaking like fuck and i had to lie out side  on the cold ground with my belly touching the floor. i also get a really fucked up nervous feeling in my belly it feels fukked i used to feel relaxed but then when i smoked a spliff i couldnt keepp my body still so i stopped smoking.. started getting paranoia like fuck and anxious like a motherfuckka...i thought i made people twitch but it was me who was twitching but fuk knows and then ppl used totake the piss withiout saying it too my face which got me paranoia like fukk but im recovering its hard though i started believing in conspiray theories its all in my head iverecovered alot but still hard to get out of a fukked up hole....  its fukked up my life completely ..





keeron123 said:


> paranoia is one of the worst illnesses and then i got depression and anxiety which hurts like fukk mentally myy mind is unstable like fukkk...



You oughta get all that shit checked-out by a doctor because that doesn't sound like a weed side-effect to me. *You could be epileptic...be having seizures...have a brain tumor...have cerebral-palsy...have a parasite eating your brain [I have 1...named it 'Percy the Parasite'].
But all those symptoms you mention can't all be thru weed usage, as weed is a cure-all.
*= [complete sarcastic bullshit.]


----------



## stonerish

I get them when i have a really low tolerance and i lie still...

I find that it is less twitching, and more my muscles attempting to loosen...It only happens in muscles that are tight (i have a lot of those) and by the time the high wears off, they are noticeably more relaxed/loose...Its almost as good as a massage lol


----------



## Mikey101

*Me Too*



edoky145 said:


> yeah i get the shakes sometimes. It's usually cuz i feel cold.
> 
> The scary part is sometimes i get the shakes from thinking about doing e or some other drug. It's really strange. I feel like the memories of doing that drug make my body/legs to into uncontrollable shaking.



I smoke canabis everyday and have had the shakes of it befor but it does not bother me that much coz it has only happend 3 times in 4 years and it only lasts 10-20mins but i had a spell of taking E-cat/meow meow if you know what that is, if you dont i was worse of that than i was when i tried coke its some intense stuff very intense the point is when i am high and i think about it i start to feel shakey and just typing this my palms are sweating a bit but i aint touched anything but canabis in about a year yet the thought of it still has physical effects on me


----------



## Mikey101

squidhead said:


> You oughta get all that shit checked-out by a doctor because that doesn't sound like a weed side-effect to me. *You could be epileptic...be having seizures...have a brain tumor...have cerebral-palsy...have a parasite eating your brain [I have 1...named it 'Percy the Parasite'].
> But all those symptoms you mention can't all be thru weed usage, as weed is a cure-all.
> *= [complete sarcastic bullshit.]



It sounds like you got canabis psychosis witch can be helped but i would not smoke the good stuff again if you can help it or atleast cut down


----------



## Chainer

Thank you for using the mega thread instead of starting a new one!


----------



## ^Xayo

When we (my friends and me) were all new to weed we used to hang out in some kind of barn where it got really cold in the winters. we were all shaking like crazy when we had to much but we all felt that it felt kinda amazing. like "yea i could stop this but it feels fucking amazing" similar to grinding teeth when on E, you could stop but somehow it satisfies you :D
greets Xayo


----------



## drzoidbergphd

just slight twitching in my legs. usually because i'm cold.


----------



## Blazndemls

*continuous spasms/ twitching*

this has been happening to me for proly the past month, constantly, never weakening. is it possible to perma-trip from MJ? i just cant believe that after 5 or 6 years ive been gettin high, this has never happened to me. never had a bad trip from it, but i just dont understand why this shaking wont just go away! and its not just like a leg twitch or an eye lid, its my whole upper body. usually when i pick up on MJ, its chronic. can anyone relate to this issue and maybe solve my problem??
thanx, JJ


----------



## kylethekilla

if i get stoned enough i get random small twitches, just like my leg will twitch once real quick randomly and that happens to various muscles the whole time im high.


----------



## ShAYZoN

I've blacked out and shaker so hardcore it was like a siezure scary :/


----------



## 1337foryou

*shakes.*

It seems like when I smoke a lot of high grade weed and then stop after like 45 mins ill get almost these convulsive shake like feelings. Its like tourettes. Whats up with that?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I've never heard of this type of thing happening before.  Does it only happen you smoke weed or is it only when you smoke high grade weed?


----------



## 1337foryou

high grade sativas.  Indicas its ok. It happens like every 15-20 mins and its a short like uncontrolable burst of shivers and then it goes away. Regular commercial weed doesnt do it.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

That's still really strange, either you're smoking really really good weed (tongue in cheek) or you may have a medical condition...


----------



## Gormur

1337foryou said:


> high grade sativas.  Indicas its ok. It happens like every 15-20 mins and its a short like uncontrolable burst of shivers and then it goes away. Regular commercial weed doesnt do it.



Yea i get that too. I think it's anxiety-related but not sure. Indicas and most hybrids are good, but sativa-dominants give me the shakes


----------



## 1337foryou

Ok I was just making sure because it kind of doesnt really bother me I was just making sure. It is like anxiety related I bet but I have learned to supress it so it doesnt really show outworldy and the circle doesnt look at me like WTF.


----------



## cxsx

i dont get the shakes but i do become just slightly uncoodinated when i smoke alot.  i kinda like it - i know i'm super high when it happens.


----------



## Sega420

OP, lemme ask ya something.... 

<snip>

 Uncontrollable Shaking/Twitching/Muscle Spasms on Weed thread(merged)
 

please use the search engine at the top of every forum page in future to check for existing threads on a topic, before creating new threads.


----------



## Sega420

ba-dumps


----------



## purple_cloud

Sega420 is absolutely right, that thread has several years worth of replies, and has been recently posted in, so I'm going to merge this thread with it. But yes, please do use the search engine in the future...I know the search engine can be difficult to use at times, but this is one thread that should have actually been incredibly easy to locate with "shake, twitch, spasm" or any of those keywords.


----------



## Pinksmurf13

Yea bro it used to happen to me a lot too. Not so much in the beginning but definitely if I was high on something else at the same time.  I also realized that it happened more frequently after a couple years of experimenting with many other drugs.  Nicotine made me really shaky as well and the more I cut down on smoking cigarettes, the less I shook.  Prescription medications might increase shaking or tremors if your on any of those as well.  I know it did for me.  But ever since Ive quit everything else and only smoke weed now my shakes have become very rare.  Maybe you can mess around with some of that stuff and see if it helps.  Hope that helps cuz damn those shakes are annoying when ur just trying to enjoy your high


----------



## welshybbb

ok so this is what has happend to me:
my torso and arms and hands were feeling weird and like while in my friends car we made a U-turn and like my whole upper body just spazzed out. it felt like a whole wave went through like my whole body and i could feel like evey single jont in my body that the wave went through and at first right after it happend i thought it hurt so i was like "ow" but then noticing the feeling my joints felt great! we had smoke like 4 grams between like 4 people so it was like a dub each outta a bong. but yeah i came out up with the conclusion that maybe tension was built up in the body and it was just released or whatever. but yeah.


----------



## CannabisSativa

This is exactly what happened to me a few days ago, I don't know why though. I was sick at the time but I'm not sure if it had anything to do. It was horrible because I took double the dose of a certain medication and I thought I was gonna die lol.


----------



## deficiT

Man my damn legs and feet just twitch randomly when I'm stoned it's pretty damn annoying. And my hands are just real shaky when I'm stoned. So nah you are definitely not the only one


----------



## OGKooosh

so apparently we all twitch anyone have any theories about why? i got a pretty violent case of the shakes cheefing with my friend the other day cause i dont smoke as much as i used to. it could have been anxiety related, the more i think about it the more i think it is anxiety related. i detest reading social cues when im stoned, especially when i read them wrong and then over analyze the fuck out of it.


----------



## dcraver877

i notice all you twitching smokers live on the east coast.  I do too.  I have lyme disease and that causes twitching, shakes, uncontrollable movements.  I know a lot of people who probably have lyme but refuse to awknowledge their condition.  It's a very strange disease.  it's from the huge amounts of ticks resulting from the outrageous deer population these days.  The ticks are out of control and this disease is spreading rampantly.

a couple years ago, i thought my twitching was from smoking.  well, now that i have been in treatment for the past couple years, the twitching is almost non-existant.  go figure, it wasn't the pot!

please do yourself a favor and google it just to be safe.  Many people never know they have the disease because sometimes symptoms appear to be from something else.


----------



## Bodder

It mainly happened to me and still does when chilling mainly before bedtime.Although I can be relaxed high without weed but on Opiates and it happens still but no were as bad.


----------



## eternalDamnation

i twitched so much friends thought i was doing a new dance to an imaginary techno beat. damnit man!
i honestly believe i am allergic to weed. a friend of mine can smoke a whole joint and i cant even tell he's high. i can take 1 hit and become antio-social, paronoid, rapid, irregular heart beat, and the heart beat isnt imaginary my g.f. was laying with head on my chest and she said my heart sounded funny? wish i could enjoy it like everyone else but i cant so i stay the hell away from it. i can even get a contact buzz in a car if im not careful.


----------



## Darksidesam

A friend twitched in a car beside me lol..

Got a bit annoying in the end, but they was asleep. I have very little experience / knowledge with weed.


----------



## xthxdistortion

I twitch whenever I smoke but I do have social anxiety so that might be why.


----------



## spaceyourbass

I twitched quite a bit when I first started smoking.  If I remember correctly, I only twitched when smoking with other people (a more anxious type of situation than smoking by myself) and the twitches seemed to be worse when I didn't have enough food in my stomach.  I can go months without smoking now and start back and not get the twitches.  It was only when I first started smoking.


----------



## laCster

can anyone answer why, in medical terms, does marijuana twitching?  i want to learn something new. i have looked all over the internet/google and i have found nothing besides, "yah d00d weed makes me tw1tch hardcore."


----------



## spaceyourbass

I have no idea laCster, but ironically enough MJ has documented uses for treating uncontrollable muscle spasms resulting from various diseases.  It is really nothing to worry about besides it being annoying.


----------



## dropsonde

anxiety, dehydration


----------



## xstayfadedx

The only time I was twitching bad was when I smoked a lot of dank and it was an upper.  Forget the strain but that doesn't matter.  Anyways it felt like I smoked some crack that's how strong it was and I just couldn't stop myself from twitching at times.  Like my body wouldn't stay still.  I was like damn was this actually marijuana but it was just super good.  It really just depends on what you're smoking sometimes and if you're anxious ect.


----------



## Cambo

This happened to my girlfriend (a very rare smoker) her whole body was going crazy, and she was complaining about a heavy body load, she was pretty calm for somebody not so used to many drugs.
She never even smoked that much, maybe a few puffs where I had the rest of the joint (I don't smoke that often either but more than her anyway), I never even got stoned, rarely do though .


----------



## dropsonde

my right eyelid seems to twitch when I get really high now.. weird


----------



## grafittibob

I have gotten the shakes before. Normally it happens to me when I am cold or nervous.
It comes from my core and makes my whole body shake. Pretty annoying.


----------



## KARMAchaser

*Seizure whilst smoking weed?*

So I have been smoking marijuana for a good 5 years, smoked everything from ghettos/travelers, pipes and bong tokes, buckets, joints even dabbled in eating it. I have occasionally passed out while high nothing more.

So today I go to a buddies house with some friends and we pass a pipe around taking some tokes (we had already taken a few bong hits an hour and a half prior). As the pipes being constantly re packed and passed around were watching some tv and just having a good time, laughing, but then I start to get really dizzy and it feels like my thoughts are looping. I had read online prior of people experiencing the same thing, people always recommended fresh air so I told my buddy I was gunna go outside for a breather cuz I wasn't feeling to hot. At this point my breathing was very shallow and they all said I was getting really pale, very white, they got a bit sketched out and said they'd come out with me to make sure everything was good, so we all got up and I opened the door and apparently as I opened the door (I don't remember this) I feinted and almost hit my head off the edge of the computer desk. Luckily my friend said he caught me and let me down to the ground, He told me my body got really tense and my arms flexed to my sides. He said I continued to jerk and convulse at the chest shoulders and arms. About 10 seconds later I became conscious and all i remember is being on the ground with my face right at the floor and chair I was sitting on with everyone hovering over top of me asking if I was okay. I do not remember feinting but I remember the feeling of the convulses. After that we got up and went outside and I felt fine, and just felt the normal high I was accustomed to. 

I had read some stories online of people having seizures and blacking out from marijuana as I was doing some research on marijuana a few years ago. I was confused however because I had also read that marijuana can help people who have seizures regularly. So I had kind of forgotten about it and continued on with smoking it regularly didn't really phase me until now. 

The weed we were smoking I had smoked about an hour and a half prior to this incident and I and everyone else I was with was completely fine. We picked it up off a dealer who we've known since grade school and has always given us good stuff hes our go to guy that we trust, so I don't think he had laced It or anything. However he could've gotten it from an untrusted source so this I do not know. One thing I thought could've caused it was a loss of oxygen to the brain. The room we were in was really small and the window wasn't open, with 5 people in the room, 3 computers, door shut, I was smoking cigs aswell. 

Its only been about 2 hours since this happened and I just want to know if this has happened to anyone before or if theres something that might be wrong with ME, as to say I should just stop doing it. I would like to continue smoking marijuana but I do not want to experience that ever again.


----------



## Pegasus

It happens man, I really don't understand it but wouldn't worry about it since it happens to a lot of people randomly.  It seems that in every instance the person feels kinda off, gets really pale, then stands up and falls over.  I assume it just has to do with being very high, and possibly from inhaling so much smoke.


----------



## KARMAchaser

Pegasus said:


> It happens man, I really don't understand it but wouldn't worry about it since it happens to a lot of people randomly.  It seems that in every instance the person feels kinda off, gets really pale, then stands up and falls over.  I assume it just has to do with being very high, and possibly from inhaling so much smoke.



Yeah Im just a bit freaked haha never had this experience before and just want to know if I should continue smoking erb, or if its in my best interest to stop. I dont want the seizures to continue to happen.

Has this happened to you by the way?


----------



## Newbierock

Pegasus said:


> It happens man, I really don't understand it but wouldn't worry about it since it happens to a lot of people randomly.



I'm sorry but your one isolated incident, is not reason enough for you to tell this guy he's 100% safe to toke. Doing anything that can trigger a seizure is a BAD FUCKING IDEA.

I Had a friend who used to get them sometimes, we played them down because he never seemed too phased & it wasn't a regular thing. Until one day he smacks his head on the way down and nearly dies from head injuries.

This is a harm reduction site mate, not a "durr i think i know wut im tlkin bwt so im gn give stoopid advizzeee" site.


----------



## CTdopeLove

I've fainted before, and have seen others do it as well, always while standing in stagnant, crowded rooms while high.  Having a seizure upon fainting, however, is not usual, and could be a symptom of an underlying issue like epilepsy.

Definitely get it checked out, you can do serious damage to yourself or others if you have a seizure while driving!

-CTdopeLove


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Although many find that cannabis can effectively control their epilepsy, I wouldn't say that it's inconceivable that it could paradoxically cause seizures in some people. It's hard to say though really, but it's better to play things safe since you _can_ actuallly die from the condition in rare cases and it's best to take these things seriously. Speaking to your doc is probably the best course of action.


----------



## jeremysdemo

I have had it happen to me in the 80's.

I was able to isolate it down to one batch of old weed that had mold on it.

small little white dots (not THC).

after that I carefully inspected anything I consumed even manufacturing myself at one point instead of using commercial, you can smell mold and it is visible when pods reach large enough sizes, many toxic even in visibly undetectable amounts when consumed through inhalation.

my experience was more of a white out than a black out, sunlight coming through a window kept getting brighter and brighter till everything in the room got grainy like a bad b/w camcorder then I fell over (was sitting down) and started twitching on the floor (in my mind trip I was stuck in a back alley fighting some hooligans) so that might explain the twitching of outer limbs, then again it could have been seizure like reaction to the mold other people smoked about the same amount of the moldy weed on numerous occasions and nothing happened to them so it may be a unique allergic reaction or a combination of my own body chemistry at the time (dehydrated/adolescent/ etc etc).

Some molds are deadly when consumed, look at Britney Murphy case, so it is something to consider for anyone who smokes remember Ergot is a mold and one from which LSD derives and Tricothecenes has been used as a war agent so there is no telling what different molds are going to do to the body when consumed or inhaled through burning but there is a heck of a lot of toxicology reports already drawn up for molds and their effects when consumed orally or inhaled without burning to look at for ideas of their effects to the body for example Fumonisin is a known carcinogen (meaning it causes cancer).


----------



## firemanfireman34

get the doc to prescribe seizure meds n take em b4 u smoke


----------



## Artificial Emotion

jeremysdemo said:


> I have had it happen to me in the 80's.
> 
> I was able to isolate it down to one batch of old weed that had mold on it.
> 
> small little white dots (not THC).
> 
> after that I carefully inspected anything I consumed even manufacturing myself at one point instead of using commercial, you can smell mold and it is visible when pods reach large enough sizes, many toxic even in visibly undetectable amounts when consumed through inhalation.
> 
> my experience was more of a white out than a black out, sunlight coming through a window kept getting brighter and brighter till everything in the room got grainy like a bad b/w camcorder then I fell over (was sitting down) and started twitching on the floor (in my mind trip I was stuck in a back alley fighting some hooligans) so that might explain the twitching of outer limbs, then again it could have been seizure like reaction to the mold other people smoked about the same amount of the moldy weed on numerous occasions and nothing happened to them so it may be a unique allergic reaction or a combination of my own body chemistry at the time (dehydrated/adolescent/ etc etc).
> 
> Some molds are deadly when consumed, look at Britney Murphy case, so it is something to consider for anyone who smokes remember Ergot is a mold and one from which LSD derives and Tricothecenes has been used as a war agent so there is no telling what different molds are going to do to the body when consumed or inhaled through burning but there is a heck of a lot of toxicology reports already drawn up for molds and their effects when consumed orally or inhaled without burning to look at for ideas of their effects to the body.



Shit that sounds awful! Must have been really scary.


----------



## jeremysdemo

not really in my mind trip I kicked some but! I think the other guys were scared tho,

but yeah, it was scary as a new experience that I didn't even know was happening till it was over. (when I awoke) my friends told me I was out for about 5 secs twitching but it felt like several minutes of action that transpired in my brain, certainly changed my perspective at an early age as far as the safeness of pot and other drugs and their possible impurities/additives.


----------



## Chainer

We have a mega thread for this.  I'm merging it in.

---> MEGA


----------



## Pegasus

Newbierock said:


> I'm sorry but your one isolated incident, is not reason enough for you to tell this guy he's 100% safe to toke. Doing anything that can trigger a seizure is a BAD FUCKING IDEA.
> 
> I Had a friend who used to get them sometimes, we played them down because he never seemed too phased & it wasn't a regular thing. Until one day he smacks his head on the way down and nearly dies from head injuries.
> 
> This is a harm reduction site mate, not a "durr i think i know wut im tlkin bwt so im gn give stoopid advizzeee" site.



Whatever man, read around about this topic and see if I'm wrong.  Even you yourself said that your friend's problem was from falling.  I don't think I ever said fainting can not cause injuries.  All I said is it is common for people to get really high and faint, which it is.  

I'm not even going to justify the attack portion of your post with a response other than a 8)


----------



## spaceyourbass

Pegasus said:


> .  All I said is it is common for people to get really high and faint, which it is.



Yes I'd have to say this much is true. What seemed to happen in this guy's case is he fainted from toking too hard (oxygen deprivation probably, but I'm no physician), and had a seizure from hitting his head even harder.  I remember a guy having a seizure after getting seriously knocked-out playing football. The weed itself is safe to smoke, but ya might want to sit down if you're prone to fainting.


----------



## howhigh

*anxiety attack*

i too have had this well know phenominom happen to me on a couple of occasions.

the first ever time i had just started smoking weed and walked round to the park with a few of my pals had a few tokes, about half of a joint to myself. ( this was quite alot at the time as i had only just started smoking weed ) i was stood up and everything started going faint, i began to feel dizzy so i laid down. my mates told me i went very pale. all of a sudden this horrible anxiety like feeling overtook me and i got right tense. i then proceeded to throw up, after about 5 minutes of relaxing after throwing up everything was fine. i took it as a bad experience and had some more weed later that day, everything was fine.

the second time i was at this drug house with a few people i had recently met. one of the guys who chilled there was a coke dealer. as you do one friday night me and my pals were endoulging in some very nice coke. about 6 gram between 3 of us. when one of my mates said "why dont we have a coke joint" i thought yeh why not sounds like a good idea haha. so we rolled a joint with some coke sprinkled on. i had a few tokes of this mad invention. very soon after i became very agitated .. a mind set of paranoia came over me and i told my mates i was off to sit outside. this overwhelming feeling of anxiety began to make me feel very uneasy. my arms became very tense and i couldnt move them. after around 20 minutes of not being able to move my arms i began to focus on my breathing and slowly came back to base level i once again took it as a bad experience and went back inside to enjoy the rest of the night haha....

the third time it happend to me was deffinatley the worst and most scary time.
it was early in the morning one day and me and my mates had just got hold of some bud so we went into the local park and rolled a couple of joints. we got talking and somehow the subject got onto one of my mates mums who had died from heroin overdose. i wasnt easy talking about shit like that and all of a sudden became very light headed.
everything becaume very bright and i blanked out. the next thing i know im on the floor. i must of feinted and my mates told me i smacked my head on the floor as i hit the ground.

i then sat up and began to focus on my breathing like last time. but it wasnt working. this overwhelming feeling of fear or paranoia took over again. and i began to shake. all of my body became so tense i couldnt move at all. it felt like i was stook on an electric current. my whole body was buzzing with this sort of pins and needles like pain. i couldnt move at all during any of this. my mates were seriously considering called an ambulance at this point. what i experienced i believe to be some sort of seizure. maybe a very strong panic attack at the least. after around 30 minutes of not being able to move i slowly began to feel normal again. later that day i had some more bud and everything was fine...

i would love to find out what these occurances are caused by as they can be terrifiying and overwhelming. i have since had minor attacks but have learnt how to control them and not one has got out of hand since. any input is gratley appreciated. i belive them to be some sort of anxiety attack trigered by the weed or a mild form of seizure. i have seen this happen to a few of my pals on many occassions and is a very common occurance. i dont think its as rare as some people make out. thanks.


----------



## smoked to much

oh shit i get that to. when i 1st started smoking alot was when i stayed with my cousin for the summer, i was 14. he asked me if i smoked weed an i said yea i smoked once in awhile with friends. an my cousin is a heavy smoker pothead. when we wake up we smoke an before he went to work we'd smoke, when he got back we smoke, sometimes we went to his friends or they'll come to his house an will smoke a blunt cuz my cousin mostly smokes from a bowl, we did that same smoking routine daily. then a week before i was gonna leave back to my mom in texas i started getting a lil twitch from my head. it went on for awhile but eventually it went away and i forgot about it, but now i cant smoke with out gettin body or head twitches an spasm, i use to enjoy smoking an goofin with friends till this shit came back worst. maybe i should stop for a year.


----------



## papa

its: too much...


----------



## DivineMmtsofTruth

I almost always get the twitches and shakes from smoking when I get way too high. I honestly don't mind it too much, it's annoying, sure, but more embarrassing than anything. My hands are normally not very steady and tend to be shaky (I think it's genetics or something seeing as my mom has this as well), but when I smoke I shake/twitch so bad sometimes that I can barely light a bowl without my hand shaking around. My friends always ask me if I'm OK and I get odd looks from other people sometimes, so that all just makes me self-conscious and such I suppose. I also get FREEZING cold after smoking. Maybe I should try smoking alone and it'd be better? Something to consider... And on another note, something strange though aside from weed that I've noticed is when I'm tripping or I've taken Adderall, my fingers get stiff... like the muscles are contracted and won't relax no matter what I do, they're just weirdly sticking out straight or all of my fingers are tight up against each other and all bent like I'm holding something. It's really strange, only happens now and then, but regardless... who knows! =/


----------



## apockalupsis

Splatt said:


> I do know that you can focus on any tiny thing that is going on in your body though, and amplify it tenfold just by worrying asbout it while stoned



I think this quote from the very beginning of this thread pretty much sums it up. We get twitches and spasms in our muscles all the time; there is a constant oscillation in our nerves that, especially once we start to get anxious about it, expresses itself as shaking and tremor in various parts of the body. I really don't think that weed ever causes tremors or twitches, it only exacerbates the ones that would happen anyway by making us worry about them. but I agree with the folks on this thread - there have definitely been times where I've been really high, and found myself with weird twitches or spasms that I would obsess over... Same for muscle stiffness, which is even more annoying to me... if I've been exercising too, sometimes I'll stretch too much after smoking, to the point of pulling muscles a bit.


----------



## pinknyellow

My little brother and I used to smoke together a lot and sometimes we'd start to kinda just zone out listening to the music, but then I'd just freak out and twitch like crazy. Like a mini seizure or something. :b of course it was hilarious and made more a few minutes of giggles. But sometimes it's scary! I don't normally get paranoid or anything but when I do and get a twitch thing it freaks me out a little bit. It seems like when I'm smoking with new people I twitch more than usually, so then I try to control it which makes me twitch worse and then it's just weird haha.


----------



## brokenstrings

I need help
I smoked a gravity bong hit of hash yesterday and have my head twitching back and forth ever since.


----------



## GBM

I can't say I have ever experienced/know anyone who has experiences shaking after smoking up. I know when I go a long time without weed (and by long I really only mean 24hrs) I start to shake. Starts with the restless legs, then the hands/arms, then the head.

Focusing on the shaking makes it worse IME. You need to just sit/lay down, relax, watch a movie, play some games. Anything that fully engages your mind. With any luck you'll suddenly realize "hey im not shaking anymore, cool"


----------



## Darksidesam

Try adding Valerian Root and Broccoli into your diet,
might help with the twitching/anxiety

it has for me anyway, its non existent on my own or the right company


----------



## Miss Kirsty

Hi all,  I dont shake, but i do have spasms...Ive been known to throw the foxtel remote across the room...I hate it...Scares the shit out everyone in the room....Probably happens twice a month or so...My legs have them too but not as much..They are always big spasms and they never ever hurt or anything...I smoke an ounce every two weeks..Also on Methadone daily...Told My Dr and im off for an MRI scan in three weeks....Anyone else with this?


----------



## Mr Sosa

yeah i get really weird spasms in my legs but to an extent it's controllable 

i only really get worried when it starts spreading upwards but that hasn't happened in a long while

are these spasms dangerous or something?


----------



## Hoes call me santa

I just went on a little ride to get something to eat as I was really hungry and high, and when hitting on the clutch, my leg would start shaking. It happened to me another time before which was more intense but it was 2 am, I had to stop to get some candies to get some sugar. After I ate I was alright, like I am right now, I don't shake anymore after eating.


----------



## Genesis9-3

I'm SO relieved that I'm not the only one!  It's not that I'm happy someone else has to deal with it as well, but...well, you know.  These spasms, twitches, *whatever* they are, have been bothering me for more than a year!  Because I've had more back surgeries than I can remember, every time I have a symptom that could be caused by all the subsequent nerve damage, scar tissue, etc., that's what my doctors immediately ascribe it to, so I figured it was a waste to ask about it, maybe even risky.  My reg GP (who also writes all my pain medication Rxs) doesn't even really "talk" about medical marijuana (he speaks in euphemisms when he does, though oddly enough, he has asked me for the info on who I go to for my permit so he could pass it on to another patient...which means he's talking to          *them* about it.  But that's not my point.  It does make a me a little mad though) Then there's the fact that he, my pain specialist, *and* neurosurgeon are all affiliated with a hospital that has said it's physicians will not write pain medication RXs for patients that use marijuana, regardless of the reason, no exceptions.   So you can see why I haven't been able to mention it any medical professionals, despite the fact that I see them all the time. I don't have any anxiety issue related to the twitching, so they aren't any better or worse if I try to mentally relax them away. Of course they always seem to come on when I'm trying to sleep, but that's just because I'm usually smoking to try and *get* some sleep.  Xanax seems to work to the extent that I eventually drift off despite the twitching, but I'm wondering if I'm just smoking too much when I do? Anyone see an end to the spasms when smoking less?


----------



## lunae

Yeah I tend to get twitches in my legs every now and then when I get reasonably high. It's not constant, my leg just jerks every now and then. I get really shaky though after a few joints. It's annoying man!


----------



## lee v mealone

years ago, this never happened! why?? I think it's because of added substances to enhance bad weed.
We used to get all sorts of exotic weed, from other countries, and never ever did have results as described here.
and it was killer! all really good and not once did I hear of people having this happen.


NEVER! weed should not do this!! even really good smoke. Try a grow, see if your own acts like that. 
I never sw or heard of what you guys are going thru.
I've experienced it myself, had it tested and low and behold, I was correct!  You never do know who had it before you, if from a trustworthy place, and you have a bad time, then something is wrong!!


----------



## OTGee

Ever since smoking synthetic cannabinoids I occasionally get intense leg vibration / very fast shaking when smoking cannabis. Its not to a point were it is a negative, I have just noticed it. Also I have had my whole body shaking like fuck / spasm / vibrating / whatever you call it when I had a lower tolerance and used to get really really high. Doesn't happen really now a days though


----------



## Jayded

I smoke weed everyday, usually with a bong. Take one hit and I'm good, sometimes two. But it seems every time I cough while smoking it, it messes me all up. It all starts with my heart, feels like its gonna burst out of my chest then I get really nervous,then i get the shakes.  It's really annoying and ruins my high.  Sometimes have to take a Xanax, I just assume it's an anxiety attack from some messed up chemicals in the weed or something.  Seems homegrown stuff is always the best highs for me so i dunno. I've been smoking on and off for about 15 years now and it's only when i smoke really "good" stuff and if it makes me cough.

Maybe if there's mold on the weed it can give these side effects? Alot of people say some stuff is good bud, but who's to know if the white crystals are good or really mold. Not like im a botanist and carry a microscope with me.


----------



## Donagh

Just lately I have been having a bad reaction to weed like this. I have smoked for many years and never taken this kind of this seriously cause it has never happened to me but lately, or more accurately the last bag of weed I have had, made my hart go crazy every time I smoke it. I put it down to nerves at the time but man I though at one stage it was going to pop out of my chest. I’ve just got some more now so I’m going to put it to the test tonight, and see if that was just a wacky sack or am I just not fit for smoke any more..


----------



## Benjammin'

This happened to me last night. "I watched tv and prayed I didn't just step on the boat to hell." These words made me make an account for this sight.         Although, it did not scare me out of smoking like it did for others. But the same thoughts went through my head. For my experience I knew I wasn't cold        because I was in my bed, covered by a comforter. I'll I knew at the time was I couldn't walk and could barley get up from lying down. So I did as you did    and prayed that I wasn't fucked. It's reassuring reading your' comment saying that it only happened one time. I will slow down with my "intake," but i'm not   ready to give it up.


----------



## somegoodnews

*Pain while high: is it in my head?*

For the last few months now, I've noticed that when I get stoned I start to get these really nasty phantom pains. 

At first, it would only happen when I got really, really high. I'd start to go through these cycles where I'd feel like, I don't know exactly...one example: feeling like the tendon in my tongue was being pulled really tight and scraped across/down a razor blade. Of course it wasn't really but that's basically what it felt like. Eventually I realized that if I focused very hard on something else the cycles (the pain would come in these waves with each one getting worse until The Worst One) would eventually dissapate as I sobered up.

Then there was a period of about a month where it didn't bother me at all.

Then, starting around February or March, I started to get phantom pains but a) I couldn't make them go away unless I eventually forgot about them, and even then the pain was only subsided, and b) they were now in my joints and bones. If I sat in one place too long it would feel like I was bruising the bones of my ass. Then I'd get up and my knees would start to complain. If I stood for too long or didn't move enough it would get worse.

It only happens when I smoke marijuana. I haven't tried mixing hydromorph and weed since it started so I don't know if that helps.

Here are some theories:
- I'm fucking batshit nuts and it's so bad I can't even convince myself it's in my head.
- I'm having a weird, undocumented reaction (I looked up 'marijuana allergy' and some other stuff and nothing fits)
- I got diagnosed with an early form of rheumatism a while back, but I'm on meds for it, it hasn't re-emerged, and that doesn't explain why it's only when I'm stoned, or the tendon-stretching thing.
- A setting problem?
- Also my tolerance has been pretty low lately?


I'm betting on the first one, although it would be really great if someone knew what this was because other than that I really enjoy weed.


----------



## QuantumTheory_xx

Sometimes when I smoke I'll get this small muscle spasm in my shoulder. It's not in my head because I can see it happening in the mirror. Weird shit happening to muscles is commonly reported. As for your case, well, hard to say being not-you and not your doctor.


----------



## qwe

have you ever used spice?  it seems to change the nature of entheogenic highs.


----------



## Chainer

I think this thread may be of some use to you:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...lable-Shaking-Twitching-Muscle-Spasms-on-Weed

I am going to merge it in, because I believe I have seen very similar posts there. 

You should also check out 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/559902-MEGA-Idiosyncratic-Unusual-Responses-to-Cannabis


----------



## squidhead

It really saddens me to hear of so many people who get such terrible side-effects from cannabis. I must be 1 of the lucky weed smokers, as it's always been a pleasant high for me for the past 43 yrs. I know sativas can make people get paranoid, but it just energizes me. Indicas, on the other hand, will/can get me so laidback that I'll watch whatever's on the TV if the remote is across the room. Weed is still #1 for me, as I can't drink anymore (I was a 12-pack-a-day drinker for 25+ yrs & have quit cigs 5 yrs ago) because I can't handle the hangovers from booze no longer. Weed has never given me a lousy feeling the next morning, so for me it's the best relaxing substance out there.


----------



## GOTCOOKIES?

I get it when I am High and going to bed .. I get a ransom spasms that feels like I am falling off the bed although I am in the middle of the bed .. Or when I have smoked to much that I get anxiety I start to shake a little now and again


----------



## therinseout

basically its just a result of smoking too much.

what you described happened to me and since then its just been really shitty times. take a break


----------



## 1394

I sometimes twitch to the music I'm listening to lol


----------



## Lost Ego

when i smoke, i often twitch when im have supressed emotions. i just realized this is because the limbic system (emotions, adranaline, etc) is closely tied to the basal ganglia which plays a huge role in movement. when you say... get paranoid, your likely not gonna talk much, i've actually found that when i force myself to talk and interact the anxiety goes away, anyways u listen to music and get happy/mad/anxious or something -> adrenaline/dopamine floods your limbic system -> activating your basal ganglia -> and involuntary movement is the result. thread solved.. > your welcome


----------



## Darksidesam

http://www.botanical-online.com/english/redpoppy.htm

Papaver Rhoeas, also known as the Flanders poppy or the Shirley poppy might help stop the Spasms/Twitching.
I sometimes get discomfort from my prostate area, that same twitching and im going to try and see if it helps against that.

Rhoeadine, being the Alkaloid from the papaver rhoeas.
Summers here and im going picking anyway lol


----------



## squidhead

1394 said:


> I sometimes twitch to the music I'm listening to lol



I once had a cellmate nicknamed 'Twitch'.


----------



## 1394

squidhead said:


> I once had a cellmate nicknamed 'Twitch'.



was Twitch, twitchy to music? lol


----------



## Ms.Martini

i always figured they were just random shivers or that i was cold.


----------



## xkassandrax

I experience that sometimes, it's worse when I smoke on adderall. Still enjoyable though.


----------



## c0bain94

*Is it normal?? (uncontrollable muscle spasm,twitching,shaking..)*

When i smoke weed, at one point every muscle in my body will start twitching one after the other (like one at the time from my fingers to my shoulder, and then from my foot to my hips and so on). And sometime it's like my muscles all shake a little at the same time over and over again.

Is it normal??


----------



## Albion

I would have to say not normal.


----------



## Achten

Sometimes happens to me. I don't find it annoying, however I don't think it's normal.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Although not that common I myself do actually think it is fairly normal and isn't anything to worry about. When I smoke a decent amount I can start shivering violently like I've just been thrown outside naked in the freezing cold. Even if I wrap myself with a blanket it takes a while for the shaking to settle down but is definitely annoying. It is the cannabis and the cold that causes it for me, but it is quite benign and so doesn't concern me at all since it doesn't mean I'm having a seizure or anything silly like that. You get used to smoking and it stops happening eventually I found, but YMMV like always.

There's a mega shaking/twitching/shivering thread iirc. Maybe it no longer exists, I don't know.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Its normal enough that we have a a whole MEGA THREAD on this issue. 

Which is where im merging this thread...


----------



## noiserv

Hey people! It's my first post here and I need some help. I'm 17 years old and I'm 55kg (121 lbs I think).

Last December I smoked weed crystals (took several hits unfortunately) (I dunno if it's the right word) and I've experienced severe panic attack. I felt my heartbeat racing and thought I was going to die. My vision was kind of frame to frame and all the normal things that happen when weed hits you badly I guess. But the worst part was a "wave" of dormancy and tinglingness that came from the bottom of my left foot and stayed in my leg during the trip (it's sounds weird but that's what happened). 
The following days, that feeling on my left leg was still there. I was so anxious about it that I couldn't sleep and experienced dizziness and light-headness like I was still high. I had to tell my sister and she said she couldn't do anything for me. Anyway, she said we should wait and see what happened. A week after I smoked weed the feeling was there. It was horrible: I couldn't do anything normal...the only thing I could do was sitting on the sofa thinking of when it was going away. I was really paranoid about it. That was time to go to the doctor and she did me some kind of physical tests showing me that everything was on my head and almost instantly the feeling faded away! 
Still, she prescribed me Victan (ethyl loflazepate) and I took it during 3 weeks.

Well, few months later I was diagnosed with depression due to several existential crisis and anxiety because of the highschool final exams (I'm applying to medicine school) Currently, I'm taking 100mg of Sertraline a day. 

10 days ago, I went to dinner with some friends of mine and, at the end, they started smoking hash. At the time, I just felt that nothing could beat me and everything was going to be okay (I already have checked any possible interaction between marijuana and anti-depressants). I took 2 or 3 hits but nothing happened even like 30 or 40 min after that.

We went to a quiet bar and there they started to roll a joint (I think it was synthetic cannabis). Again, I got that feeling that everything was going to be okay and that experience wouldn't happen again. I just took 1 hit and about 10 mins later I started to feel high. I was enjoying it a bit but then the anxiety and paranoia came after. I started to have bad thoughts but it wasn't as bad as the other time, definitely. Actually, I felt the "wave" of dormancy on both of my legs but the surprising fact was that nothing "stayed" there. A bit after I was okay and quite good and optmistic about the fact nothing serious happened. Still, I obsessed a bit about checking every minute if my left leg was fine.

I went home and I slept well. When I woke up, I realized nothing was wrong with my leg and I remember saying to myself "See, nothing happened!" and a few minutes later the feeling came! It's a bit different...It's like I've been jogging for 3 hours and my foot is super tired and weak.
It isn't as bad as the other time and I can study, eat, do everything normally and the feeling is mainly on my left foot and it's quite bearable. There were some days I took Victan but it didn't do anything effective. 
I can cope it with quite well comparing to the other time but I getting worried that this Sh*t isn't going away!
I didn't want to tell my parents about this (they know what happened few months ago) because I don't want to disappoint them but I guess I'll have to tell my sister on Friday. But still, isn't there a way that I can stop this from happening NOW and the next times I smoke weed? I don't smoke it due to peer-pressure but I admit I just want to know why people like weed so much! But I start to think it isn't just for me.

Please, what do I do? I think I'll start to self-medicate with Victan from today and see what happens because the other time calmed me down and helped me a lot.

I know probably it's all in my head but that's easier said than done because I haven't found a way of stopping this!

Answer quickly, please!

Sorry for the long post but I just put here everything that may be helpful on this situation.


----------



## Opanaking

My advice would be dont smoke pot if it's making you freak out that bad. As for your foot, you might be panicking, give it sometime. If you really freak out then go have someone look at it. I wouldn't let the Dr.s put you on drugs, especially anti-depressents just because you smoked and freaked out. The only thing that's going to make you feel better is staying away from weed completely, you will go back to normal. Dont get so stressed out about final exams, it's not worth screwing up your health. Just do your best and that's all you can do. Unless you feel like there's a strong reason to be on sertraline, I would recommend getting off it. Unless you had depression before the incident, which it doesn't sound like.


----------



## squidhead

"I was standing in line with Mr. Jimmy...waiting for my prescription to be filled..."

Seriously though, I was standing in back of this 30-35 yr old chick & she was picking up 30 pills of some antibiotic that her ins. wouldn't cover. Guess why? 30 pills = $1900!! Can you believe that shit? When it was my turn (that chick said she'd be back), I said how expensive that was. The pharmacist said that they have some pills that are 30 = $5000-$6000!! & people say the pharmaceutical companies aren't ripping people off (R & M).


----------



## noiserv

No, I didn't have depression before the incident but I think that experience just exploited all my fears and anxiety. But the depression was diagnosed about 5 months later and it has nothing to do with the incident. Yeah, I shall stay away from weed. I guess the next time (if there's next time) I'll do it on a calm place with experienced people. I knew all about mind setting stuff but, at the moment, I just...forgot it and didn't care. Stupid I am lol

The only thing that worries me is this feeling being here for so much time...I mean, people may have bad experiences with weed or alcohol for example but the next days they go back to normal. But this doesn't go away and seems to take a long time to...

But thanks for the reply


----------



## Clovergirl

Whoah! That same thing happens to me every day. I miss cannabis and smoking with my family and bf. I can't anymore. Almost makes me want to cry


----------



## Foreigner

Weed in some people seems to be a stimulant, especially if their nervous system is already strung out. Sativas are usually worse for those people but even indicas can be triggering. 

One thing I've noticed is that people who get hyperactive from weed get the same reaction from taking sleeping pills: it just makes them alert and wired, but insomnia is unaffected. In the same people, if you give them a micro-dose of a stimulant like caffeine, they get sleepy. 

I don't really know the reason for all this, probably the way their liver enzymes metabolize things, but it's something I've for sure noticed.


----------



## Jesusgreen

Strong weed often gives me the shakes even if I'm not anxious or feeling at all bad. It's sort of like the shakes when you're really cold - and maybe in fact that's what it is since weed has hypothermic properties and I don't think I can recall a time when it happened outside under the sun on a hot day in the middle of summer.

As for why I never felt cold/freezing while shaking, weed tends to make me more oblivious to the cold, probably due to its painkilling effects, and as such the shakes might be your body's reaction to being cold while your mind doesn't even know you are.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

There are definitely active compounds in bong smoke that my Volcano doesn't get even set at the usual 420F. I haven't smoked bong in so long because of the Volcano, but I just took 4 hits after cleaning it out of some wonderful blue cheese strain. I'm extremely stoned, like I've lost all my tolerance to these compounds that are active at higher temperatures, and I'm tripping balls so hard that I've decided to start swigging out of my 40 oz jager and start blasting techno! Yeah! Either that or my girlfriend smoked 5-meo-dmt out of the bong without letting me know about it.


----------



## Clovergirl

The day after I read this thread, I toked some hash with my boyfriend.it made me twitch for the first time. I used to just get these painful muscle spasms. Starting to think its all in the head


----------



## squidhead

Clovergirl said:


> The day after I read this thread, I toked some hash with my boyfriend.it made me twitch for the first time. I used to just get these painful muscle spasms. Starting to think its all in the head



Smart lady!! At least you realize it's in your head. That's excellent!! Now just enjoy your weed high with no guilt whatsoever, as you have nothing to feel


----------



## JuniorDavis

squidhead said:


> Smart lady!! At least you realize it's in your head. That's excellent!! Now just enjoy your weed high with no guilt whatsoever, as you have nothing to feel



I don't believe it's "All in your head"

This is a really long thread and I don't know if anyone has brought it up. So I guess I will.

Specifically made an account to respond on this thread lol.


I recently grew a very strong Indoor Sativa - Lemon Skunk. Her leaves gave me the notion that she was in fact a Sativa. Not a normal Indica/Hybrid that I usually grow. She also took a little bit longer than the others. Got the strain from the dispensary along with all my other strains.


When I first tried her, I took a couple hits because I have a sinus infection going on and didn't want to cause anymore issue.

The high was nice and normal. I had no weird side effects, aside from the normal high.

She was grown under a 600w HPS in fox farm organic soil. She was also vegged in this for about 3 months.

Flushed with RO water and Molasses. Dried in a properly ventilated and humid room. To remove Chlorophyll and anything else left in the bud, You actually want your flower to be yellow. The THC isn't in the flower it's on the flower. The nitrogen helps the plant create Chlorophyll for photosynthesis. Chlorophyll (Green color in leaves is nitro/chloro) is not needed during the smoke phase and only makes the smoke harsh. So why smoke green bud?

The smoke came out amazzzzing. It's actually stronger than the dispense and I'm afraid of it lol.


The reason being is when I smoked a quarter joint of it my high came on pretty quick. It was obviously stronger and the high was intense. Out of this world feeling, it felt like someone was stripping my spirit from my body. 

After about 30 minutes to an hour of this. My body started to shake like I was real cold. So I covered up. After that happening my body started to have seizure like feelings. I've personally never had a seizure but my body was jerking and twitching really bad.

My mom said all in my head. Which was fine because I knew I was high and Cannabis makes you feel this way.

What wasn't all in my head was my bodys response to high THC.

And I'll tell you why

For awhile now I have been struggling to gain weight/body fat. I weigh 130lbs and I'm 6"1'. I'm a health food nut and try to only eat good foods (Non gmo, No MSG, No fructose, etc). 

Here's the kicker and why I think this might happen to others, other than the fact it's a Sativa. Because I can't count the amount of times I have smoked a Sativa and called the ambulance lmfao.

THC has it's own Cannabinoid receptor on the nervous system. THC sticks to fat. Now if your Cannabinoid system gets completely filled with THC. The next spot it will go is fat. If you don't have fat? Well I think this is why we get the jerks/twitching. The next spot it goes is back on the Cannabinoid system. It's like a bunch of kids trying to sit on 1 seat. I can't 100% verify this but I believe they start to stack and can't find anywhere else to go. Especially if you're skinny like me and don't have body weight/fat.

So the jerking/twitching you are experiencing actually isn't in your head. It's you over dosing on a non toxic drug. How can you overdose on something non toxic? Because of the Cannabinoid receptors and its ability to only handle so much.

Why is this now just being noticed? 

Well it's kinda like how people say it's not your dads weed. It's stronger. THC isn't a bad substance, Nor if you overdose on it. These are the side effects of being "Drunk" on THC. 

Kinda like calling a drinker a "Light Weight" when in fact you are Light Weight lol.

So how do you get over it? 

The best method I have found is Milk. Milk hits the calcium channel pretty well and it also has fat. If you drink whole milk.

The munchies definitely help out with this. Just stay away from the junk food! lol


----------



## JuniorDavis

I have noticed this with tea. If I drink some tea that has caffeine. I'm out like a light. And I think you nailed it on the liver enzyme. Because I have liver problems.


----------



## squidhead

JuniorDavis said:


> I don't believe it's "All in your head"
> 
> This is a really long thread and I don't know if anyone has brought it up. So I guess I will.
> 
> Specifically made an account to respond on this thread lol.
> 
> 
> I recently grew a very strong Indoor Sativa - Lemon Skunk. Her leaves gave me the notion that she was in fact a Sativa. Not a normal Indica/Hybrid that I usually grow. She also took a little bit longer than the others. Got the strain from the dispensary along with all my other strains.
> 
> 
> When I first tried her, I took a couple hits because I have a sinus infection going on and didn't want to cause anymore issue.
> 
> The high was nice and normal. I had no weird side effects, aside from the normal high.
> 
> She was grown under a 600w HPS in fox farm organic soil. She was also vegged in this for about 3 months.
> 
> Flushed with RO water and Molasses. Dried in a properly ventilated and humid room. To remove Chlorophyll and anything else left in the bud, You actually want your flower to be yellow. The THC isn't in the flower it's on the flower. The nitrogen helps the plant create Chlorophyll for photosynthesis. Chlorophyll (Green color in leaves is nitro/chloro) is not needed during the smoke phase and only makes the smoke harsh. So why smoke green bud?
> 
> The smoke came out amazzzzing. It's actually stronger than the dispense and I'm afraid of it lol.
> 
> 
> The reason being is when I smoked a quarter joint of it my high came on pretty quick. It was obviously stronger and the high was intense. Out of this world feeling, it felt like someone was stripping my spirit from my body.
> 
> After about 30 minutes to an hour of this. My body started to shake like I was real cold. So I covered up. After that happening my body started to have seizure like feelings. I've personally never had a seizure but my body was jerking and twitching really bad.
> 
> My mom said all in my head. Which was fine because I knew I was high and Cannabis makes you feel this way.
> 
> What wasn't all in my head was my bodys response to high THC.
> 
> And I'll tell you why
> 
> For awhile now I have been struggling to gain weight/body fat. I weigh 130lbs and I'm 6"1'. I'm a health food nut and try to only eat good foods (Non gmo, No MSG, No fructose, etc).
> 
> Here's the kicker and why I think this might happen to others, other than the fact it's a Sativa. Because I can't count the amount of times I have smoked a Sativa and called the ambulance lmfao.
> 
> THC has it's own Cannabinoid receptor on the nervous system. THC sticks to fat. Now if your Cannabinoid system gets completely filled with THC. The next spot it will go is fat. If you don't have fat? Well I think this is why we get the jerks/twitching. The next spot it goes is back on the Cannabinoid system. It's like a bunch of kids trying to sit on 1 seat. I can't 100% verify this but I believe they start to stack and can't find anywhere else to go. Especially if you're skinny like me and don't have body weight/fat.
> 
> So the jerking/twitching you are experiencing actually isn't in your head. It's you over dosing on a non toxic drug. How can you overdose on something non toxic? Because of the Cannabinoid receptors and its ability to only handle so much.
> 
> Why is this now just being noticed?
> 
> Well it's kinda like how people say it's not your dads weed. It's stronger. THC isn't a bad substance, Nor if you overdose on it. These are the side effects of being "Drunk" on THC.
> 
> Kinda like calling a drinker a "Light Weight" when in fact you are Light Weight lol.
> 
> So how do you get over it?
> 
> The best method I have found is Milk. Milk hits the calcium channel pretty well and it also has fat. If you drink whole milk.
> 
> The munchies definitely help out with this. Just stay away from the junk food! lol



You're 6' 1" tall & weigh 130 lbs? You 'health food nuts' are always the unhealthiest looking bunch I've ever seen. THIS should be your 1st priority!! Get some meat on them bones. Sounds like you can't handle your smoke...weed is the safest drug on the planet & if you 'freak out' when toking too much, you don't need to use any recreational drugs until you can control yourself a bit better. In my 43 yrs of smoking weed, sure I've gotten way too high...but I realize it's just temporary & not flip out over it.
Stick with milk & cookies.


----------



## nekointheclouds

bump


----------



## Silveren

Neko, your bump saved me from making a fool of myself and making a new thread asking the same question, thanks.

OT: Glad I'm not the only one! 
I have Tourette's and thought the spasms were related to that. My mates called an ambulance the first time it happened to me, tripping balls in the ER is just plain awkward. 

As it is, next time it happens I'm going to just chill out and enjoy it...yes, I actually found it fun as anything (if I'm not going to smack into stuff and hurt myself!), I was just scared something was badly wrong with me for a bit! Thanks CD


----------



## Sublime947

this sometimes happens to me when i get social anxiety. ive learned to control it alot more though, by just trying to focus on enjoying my high.


----------



## sweetsweetcyanide

This happens to a lot of people. Also when I'm REALLY high i sometimes lose control of my legs and start walking backwards


----------



## F1n1shed

I remember those days, i don't really get twitches anymore but i still get anxious when i smoke too much.  I remember if i was real baked and i got a twitch it would be hard to get my mind off it, and i would think something is wrong and it would turn into an anxiety attack sometimes. The best thing to do is just not worry, worrying will always make things worse.


----------



## Greg91

I remember when I had my first beer


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ I remember when I had my final beer. 9 yrs ago next month.

Drinking was sort of a hobby for me for 25+ yrs. Now I wake up feeling good.


----------



## ok3

yes. was scary as shit. and lasted hours. ive been smoking cannabis for 5 years regualrly, on my own , with friends , almost everyday and had already been through every trip that i thought i could possibly have. but this by far was the worst. 
it started off great as do all trips. because ive had bad experiences with other drugs, i knew whilst the trip was getting bad that i needed to just let it ride out and that i knew i wouldnt die or anything, which is basically what you have to do. i was shaking frantically for nearly 5 hours alone in my room , going through a million and one things , death , life , friends just so many things. it ws beautiful but scary. there were times where i thought i should called the ambulance thats how bad it was but even when im high. im the least paranoid person which is why i let it ride out. one thing. call someone. let them distract you. it will help calm down the shakes. thats what i did.
i drank water. i ate . i did a lot of stuff haha. i turned off music and sound and didnt watch anything as it made me feel worse. at one point i thought i was already dead and had to keep asking my friend if i was. i also had an out of body experience and a hallucination that there was a giant rat in my room. i know it sounds silly. but yeah lmao.
the twitching was intense. ive twitched before when high. its kind of a give in. but nothing to that extent.
tbh though i smoked 3 bowls on my own and 2 joints on top of that that day. like i didnt realize till the next day. on top of that i drank a little and had eaten much that day and drank coffee (ive had a smaller version of this trip before after drinking coffee) whch is why the trip was worse, plus im a tiny girl and have no idea if that has anything to do with it... prob not.  even though it was terrible whilst i was in it , i cant help but laugh at it now. you just have to relax. and it will go away.
the next day i felt the urge to smoke again but i havent and am having a break. ive always thought i had a high tolerance, but i guess i finally know my limit.
but yeah. just wanted to let you know that it has happened to me. and im riding it out now. after it happened. i felt a bit weird for a couple of days. but detox is always great.


----------



## DublinMeUp

Hi all,

Have only had time to read the first few pages so there may be a reference to my own situation I have yet to come across.

Anyway at 29 now I haven't smoked in about 6 years. Prior to that I was a heavy smoker for 5-6 years. The reason I stopped was because of a spasm I would get in the back of my head/neck causing my head to shake from side to side.

It used to happen only when I was stoned so I wrote it off and continued to smoke. One day in work however it happened. I was totally sober and it freaked me out. I quit cold turkey in the hope that it'd never happen again.

Unfortunately for me the spasm carried over to to my normal life. Not only did he spasm further develop, I was left with a tense feeling (about to spasm) 24/7 and eventually an intense muscular pain. It has probably been 8 years since my first ever spasm and I'm still dealing with it. I've had many scans and seen many different doctors to no avail. Obviously I told them how it started etc.

The only things that help are alcohol and benzos. Both very temporary solutions I may add.

So, this post is to serve two functions. 1) to warn that for some at least the spasms/shakes can become permanent.
2) on the off chance that someone else has been In my position and has found relief.

Many thanks for reading


----------



## Ommmmm

I just had this happen to me yesterday. I over estimated my tolerance and smoked a bit too much. It was also very cold outside, and I had a window open; My legs and hands started spasming like crazy, I coldn't type properly and I couldn't really relax at all. After a good five to ten minutes of spasming, it all stopped for a minute or two; Suddenly, it felt like all the energy that went to shake my body, instead went straight up to my head in the form of happiness. It was amazing. Then the spasming continued, for a couple of minutes. Then everything was fine.

It has happened to me twice before, I think.


----------



## Diode

A friend of mine experienced full on back arching convulsions from taking too many dabs in succession. He called it a "dab seizure". I've never experienced anything of the sort.


----------



## Clovergirl

I have found a temporary non drug fix to this problem if you want to get high!!!! Correct use of an over the counter Electronic Muscle  Stimulation device has saved me!!! I've been following this thread for years and I can finally smoke weed again on most occasions. If I start to get a spasm in my back (rarely happens now that my back has been toned from this unit) now I just use my tens (or turn it up real high which is stimulation not considered TENS, but considered to be EMS THERAPY for muscle strengthening since tens is only low frequency pulses used to disrupt pain signals for pain relief) then it disrupts the twitches anyway and... Problem solved! But the EMS device has made my back so strong and tone that it doesn't have any real problems anymore. My theory is that we causes certain muscles to relax and it pulls on the other muscles causing tension that makes twitches and then possibly spasms but you can interrupt this process by strengthening the muscles or just using something to interrupt the signals in your brain.


----------



## Nitrogen.

Ive had this pretty much every single time I've gotten high, my whole body just starts shaking, at first i thought it was because i was cold, but even with the heating on it kept happening, sometimes i would feel the blood rushing through my veins and it hurt like a bitch. It stops after a while, but trying to roll another is a pain in the ass, my hands shake out of control.


----------



## Gentryp

So I'd like to share my story 
I only saw about the first few pages so if mines similar to someone else's please tell me. Oh yeah I'm 15 just for info

Nearly every time I smoke, I shake. It honestly is quite annoying, sure sometimes I won't shake and it'll be great! But sadly that isn't the case :/ I always get a shaking anxiety riddled high. I remember this one time last summer I had just taken a tolerance break (stopped smoking to get higher) and I was just starting to notice these shakes. So to continue on I packed myself around 5-6 bowls and at this time that was a fare bit concidering I get some really strong weed. I went sat on my couch and I felt it start to hit me and I knew this was gonna suck. So I got prepared, tried to control my breathing and drop my heart rate. 30 mins later of sitting there holding myself while I shake almost violently, it still wouldn't go away. I sat there as it got worse and worse. At around the 1 hour mark I had managed to get my body to calm down a couple of times so I didn't die or something but the shaking didn't stop for about another 10 minutes. After, I spent probably the next 2 months using my self as a test subject for weed, I would find when I shook, how much I would have to smoke to shake, would I shake if I ate? 

***** READ THIS IS IMPORTANT *****
So I came down to the conclusion that you can simply walk it off, it is either your body has too much energy and you need to use it or your body is too cold and you need to raise your body temperature. Another good way is move your legs while sitting down or any physical activity works. Ex: tapping feet, moving arms, etc... 


Bottom line I can enjoy blazing again and I hope you guys can too now!


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

I earned the nickname Shake n Bake because of this


----------



## darkstar01

Easy solution, stop using high THC weed, try lower THC weed with generally is more relaxing and calming than high THC weed. I suggest Ruby Haze, Headband, or possibly a measured low dose edible. Less than 30 mg per edible, approx 10-15 mg would be perfect for someone with a low tolerance to THC. You can get these Tootsie roll edibles, put them in the fridge for 10 minutes and then you can take them out and slice them easily into very thin slices.

Generally people with a low tolerance have anxiety, spasms, etc... simply by reducing your dose you eliminate the symptoms. You could also take a Lorazepam 1 or 2 mg prior to smoking, that would eliminate any anxiety related issues completely.  Plus it makes for a more mellow high. If you abuse "Pam" you should definitely not use Lorazepam. Be careful using lorazem with weed while driving, it can make you sleepy enough to fall asleep at the wheel, I don't suggest this combo if you need to drive. I can generally get 10 doses from 1 deca-dose cheeba chew, approx 30-60 mg per dose depending on the thickness of the slices. You can hold the slice under your tongue to increase absorption, and then swallow when it stops absorbing sublingually. But if you're got really low tolerance to THC, you could probably get 15 slices out of a deca-dose chew. This edible is quite strong, I accidently tried 1/4th of one and I was high for like 10-12 hours, with after effects lasting several hours after the high wore off.


----------



## darkstar01

PetalToTheMetal said:


> I earned the nickname Shake n Bake because of this



At least it's a funny nickname, could be worse.


----------



## Monkeyfish

This happened my my husband last night. It was scary. It started with his calf muscle involuntarily flexing and unflexing over and over again. Then his foot started shaking. It was so bad that he couldn't walk. Then his hands and arms curled up like he had cerebral palsy and he couldn't control it. His arms legs feet and hands were out of control and he couldn't talk properly. After 40 minutes we laid down in bed and it got worse. Every muscle group in his body would tense and flex over and over. His mouth was involuntarily opening and closing then as he was laying on his back his torso was pushing his head into the pillow with a horrible grimace on his face like 10 times. Then his abs started contracting and pulling his whole head and shoulders up in a very uncomfortable sit up. It was painful and he couldn't stop it. Then it was his shoulders. They would push right up towards his ears then relax then push up again. Over and over. It went like this all over his body. One time he was swaying from side to side like a sassy woman from a movie who was telling her husband off. It was one of the scariest times of my life. Sometimes it was funny bc it was so extreme and he didn't look like himself. He is still sleeping this morning. He is exhausted. It lasted for almost 3 hours! He looked like he had late stage parkinsons but even worse when he was doing involuntary sit ups. Background info : it was medical grade tincture (?) sour tsunami x herijuana. He only ingested a grain of rice size amount. It was his 3rd time in as many weeks. He doesn't take any other drugs at all. I wanted to give him some clonazepam/klonopin to relax his muscles but he didn't want to add any additional drugs into his body just in case. He was so worried he had fucked himself up for good. He made me look for marijuana and spasms and read them out to him which is where I found this forum. Most just describe twitching which is so benign compared to this crazy situation. Sorry so long


----------



## uchiha_sasuke

hello i get tremors and twitches on random parts of my body but mostly on my neck when smoking and now it happens on my neck when im not smoking too  does anyone know the cure or threatment could it be low testosterone and i heard magnesium might help


----------



## Babybud

*Suuuuper weird issues when high, need serious help!*

Is anyone still active on this thread? I need some help! For years whenever I smoke weed my organs feel like they're kicking in my stomach or twitching. Then my paranoia gets the best of me and I feel like they're going to explode. The side of my stomach gets really warm and starts to twitch. I also have a fear of veins (I know it's dumb), so when I get high I can just feel them existing. And it feels like they hurt. So I just sit there and don't do anything. Because if I move I feel like something bad will happen. Nobody I ever talk to can figure this out. Why does smoking make my organs kick and twitch? Most friends say it's psychosomatic and it's just my mind making my body feel weird. Others say there may be something wrong with me and I can only tell when I'm high because I am more aware of my body. I'm hoping it's just mental. I do have anxiety issues aside from it. I also will mention that all I can really find is sativa. I've been told indica may make all the difference for me in a positive way. Hope I don't sound too crazy! I just want to get to the bottom of this issue!


----------



## H4henry

Me and my cousin smoked some Khalifa kush that we were really happy get our hands on. So we smoked a bowl I knew I was going to feel it but he has a way higher tolerance so I smoked a second bowl with him which was completely normal amount for me. We both got really high and were enjoying ourselves we went inside and ate then went to bed he was introducing me into Metallica I was really feeling the song. I closed my eyes and enjoyed it but I started feel my heartbeat and this has happened before and I has fine but the I started twitching/shaking controllably this scared the shit out of me. It was 110% uncontrollable and I was really scared for myself and being so high paranoia was through the roof. It felt as if it was going to last for ever at one point I even felt as if I needed medical attention. I was really scared so I decided to look it up and I found out it was common to get uncontrollable shaking/twitching. Plenty of people sharing there experiences exactly the same as mine. This was really weird because I did not go over my limits I've smoked well over 5 bowls and been fine    And this was just two bowls. After that I was really traumatized and kinda making me want to quit weed. This happened recently I haven't smoked since fearing I will get the shakes. The horrendous shake and if anyone I going through the shakes while reading this I promise you it will go away and you will be the same you again. What do you guys think have any of you ever gotten shakes or twitches?


----------



## pretty_regular

Babybud said:


> Is anyone still active on this thread? I need some help! For years whenever I smoke weed my organs feel like they're kicking in my stomach or twitching. Then my paranoia gets the best of me and I feel like they're going to explode. The side of my stomach gets really warm and starts to twitch. I also have a fear of veins (I know it's dumb), so when I get high I can just feel them existing. And it feels like they hurt. So I just sit there and don't do anything. Because if I move I feel like something bad will happen. Nobody I ever talk to can figure this out. Why does smoking make my organs kick and twitch? Most friends say it's psychosomatic and it's just my mind making my body feel weird. Others say there may be something wrong with me and I can only tell when I'm high because I am more aware of my body. I'm hoping it's just mental. I do have anxiety issues aside from it. I also will mention that all I can really find is sativa. I've been told indica may make all the difference for me in a positive way. Hope I don't sound too crazy! I just want to get to the bottom of this issue!


 
I shit you not, I was sitting on my porch last night with my friend & we had just got done smoking when all of a sudden it felt like some organ on the left side of my abdomen was twitching outta control. I do personally think that weed lowers my body temperature & it was sorta chilly out last night but every other part of my body felt fine but it was as if some type of organ of mine inside was shivering all by itself.. I could physically feel it when I'd put my hand over it. This is the second time it's happened & ive been stoned both times. I'll get random head twitches and a slight urge to rock my body or shake my hands lol it's weird.. But nothing so intense that it makes me wanna quit. I'm glad I'm not the only one with twitching organs though &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Fire&Water

I kinda remember this in the past when puffing up after a timely break
it reminded me of getting in a car @ 5:30 a.m. in January when it was like 5 degrees 
(not anxiety, but more the stiff back (effect)

A minute of deep breathing and gone.


----------



## DHighT2

Holy shit this just happened to me.. I'm still shaking a little bit. I read your guys comments and it calmed me down, thank you. I thought something was really wrong. I was taking bong rips like usual, started jamming to music, and then my head started shaking. At first I thought it was just the bass from my Beats, but then I went to lay down. I started to shake more after I layed down. Then, my stomach did the same fuckin thing! My left side of my stomach started getting a warm feeling, hurting, and felt like SOMETHING WAS GOING NUTS IN THERE...At this very moment my stomach feels really strange... I was smoking a heavy indica. I bought it in the dispensary , but gave away the bag it came in so I don't know the name of the strain.

In the strange shaky moment ^

After my body calmed down to a high ?

I recently started taking bong rips again after a couple months , and I started smoking more hybrid bud. I wanted to go to sleep after doing homework late, so I smoked the heavy indica bud that's been chilling in my closet. Boy did that get me high. At times, while I was listening to music, I felt like I was rolling. not sure if it's the bud, or what. 

By the way I just came to college in California so I just recently got a bong (after 2 months of living here) , in which I got my green card. However, I used to take bong rips everyday in high school and uo until I moved. So it's strange to me bc I usually don't get high this easy.


----------



## Madrus

Same reaction as usual: shivering, spasming, shaking. It was so strong, my legs were being forced to close together, had to force the diaphragm to pull in air because the chest & stomach  were too busy tensing up.
Then there would be little 1 second breaks where it all stopped, and I would try to will it to stay calm, but the whole body would start tensing up again and again.

It's always an uncontrollable physical reaction and I really wish we knew exactly what causes it in some people.
Has this thread turned up any helpful solutions that work for most people?


----------



## Happy210

Last night I had taken about 2 shots of 99 bananas and 2 of 99 apples, which is vodka with 99 proof if you haven't drank it. I am 18 years old so me and my friends prefer stuff that gets us drunk quick. After 4 consecutive shots which gets me feeling pretty great I go for a drive (not me driving) with my sober friend to go buy from his dealer. When I come back people are crying and I'm just trying to smoke. We use this blue raspberry white owl slowburning papers. Something like that I highly recommend. I was trying out a new strain I've never had before which was Girl Scout cookies. I've been smoking multiple times a week for months now and drink about twice a week so I knew what I was doing. After I take a few hits I take another shot I feel great. Later I take a few more hits and one more shot then everything went wrong. I sat on the couch but I wasn't there. My eyes wouldn't open and when they were open everything was a blur. I couldn't see anything and my brain literally felt empty. I didn't have any thoughts all I could hear were the people around me laughing or crying and their voices were echoing in my ear. All I remember is being slapped very hard repeatly but not feeling it. My friends said I was shaking uncontrollably. I don't remember shaking but I do remember talking but it was all gibberish. Can I have a cigarette turned into. Cana be has mdi nothing was forming. My friend kept getting in my face opening my eyes for me but at times my body would drop and my head would fall and I couldn't feel my body. I felt lifeless I was seeing lights and things moving in my eye lids. My friend said I told her I've had many seizers in my life (due to past pill addictions) and if I fell to hold me on my side. I wish I could explain the experience but it's something that's just wrong. 



alostlittlebird said:


> ive had that happen once and only once.
> 
> I smoked two good bowls back to back (which was more than average for me then), and the shit must have been real potent or something, cause I felt like my body was seizing. My neck would tense and my head would shake from side to side, completely out of control. All over my body, muscles flexed and released, over and over, causing me to just spaz out on the floor for about half an hour while I watched tv and prayed I didn't just step on the boat to hell.
> 
> The shakes took me over. I've been cold on weed and trembled a lot, but this wasn't like that. This was some kind of horrible reaction that I just can't explain.


----------



## Rae Germán

Drink some water bro works everytime for me


----------



## LtlMsSpookiness

A hot bath helps a ton. Got me through a bad one last night


----------



## Unknown_someone094

Ya I just smoked weed (bong toke) and instead of a full body tingle and head rush I got light headed n my entire body shook uncontrollably - I was standing up in my kitchen and luckily close enough to the counter to grab onto and push against so I didn?t fall down lmfao damn sometimes it be like that idk why ?

Edit: I also have done cocaine tonight.. between 1g - 1.5g . . .


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

^probably the coke man. Shit I didn't know weed caused muscle twitches, I thought that was early benzo w/d setting in. (doesn't happen while I'm smoking just randomly) but I do smoke uber chronically.


----------



## Stetime

My god I was sat here stoned of of head reading this, while I was having uncontrollable shakes but the stuff you guys have posted really settled me mainly coz I was in hysterics ....sorted me right out it did ?? keep them comming guys and thanks for reassuring me I'm not dying ???
Fml life mine happens after and heated argument over with text with ex wife maybe it's to do with the adrenaline rush when your meant to be chilled I think the cold may have an affect as I noticed that but I do live in England ... but yeah good share ??


----------



## EscapingHeaven

Hello everyone, I had a few experiences that go beyond a few muscle twitches or shaking.

Two years ago I had a gummy, roughly 20mg, and lost complete control of all my muscles. My hands were moving by themselves, every muscles was spasming and shaking to the point I couldn’t walk. Lasted for hours before I “greened out.” For the next week and half I would still have spasms and for the first few days they would literally wake me up in the middle of the night they were so intense.

Fast forward to May 1st I had a brownie this time and had much of the same, but less intense symptoms. It’s now June 22nd and i am still experiencing muscle spasms and finger/toe twitching and occasional numbness and tingling.

I’m curious if I have a underlying condition that is causing it, and weed triggers it. I’ve seen the doctor but haven’t been to a neurologist yet. Just curious what I can expect when I go?


----------

